# حوار مع ماركسي ملحد لاثبات وجود الله



## اغريغوريوس (14 فبراير 2008)

كنت في شات الطريق الي الخلاص منتديا البسيط

فلقيت واحد ملحد لا يؤمن بوجود الله ويشكك بوجودة بطريقة لا تدخل العقل 

فتحديتة في منتدي الكنيسة لاثبات وجود الله بالدليل العلمي والمنطقي

علي الرغم اني رايت فية كم من التكبر ولكني احبة وعاوز اقدملة رسالة ربنا 


منتظرك رامي للحوار​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حوار مع ماركسي ملحد لاثبات وجود الله*

طب ابتدي ويا رب متتهربش وتيجي 

سا رد عليك ردا علميا يا رامي من الفلسفات والمنطق وسابتدي بشئ بسيط جدااااااااااااا 


مكان وجود الله
نتحدث عن مكان وجود الله، على فرض أن للمكان وجوداً خاصاً، لأن الفلاسفة اختلفوا في أمره اختلافاً عظيماً. فقال أرسطو : له وجود حقيقي . وقال كانت : ليس له مثل هذا الوجود، بل هو من فرض عقولنا " الفلسفة الإغريقية ج2 ص 48 ، ومعاني الفلسفة ص 109 " . أما جيمز فيقسم المكان إلى أربعة أقسام هي المكان العقلي، والمكان الحسّي، والمكان الطبيعي والمكان المطلق. فالأول هو الذي نتخيله في العقل عندما نتصور الأشكال الهندسية، والثاني هو الذي ندركه بالحواس، والثالث هو المكان العام الذي تقوم فيه الأجسام وتتحرك، وهو عام بالنسبة لنا، والرابع هو الذي يقول به نيوتن في تفسير نظرياته في الميكانيكا وحركات الأجسام السماوية، وهو مطلق من حيث أنه لا بداية له أو نهاية " معاني الفلسفة ص 106 " . وأخيراً قال علماء نظرية النسبية، وعلى رأسهم أينشتين : المكان المطلق والزمان المطلق ليس لهما وجود، لكنهما موجودان فقط إذا وُجدت الأشياء والحوادث، أي أنهما صور للإدراكات الحسية " قصة الفلسفة الحديثة ص 367 " . ومع كلٍّ، فالمكان موضوع نسبي يرجع الأمر في الحكم عليه إلى تقديراتنا البشرية، ونحن لا نعرف على وجه التحقيق معنى العبارة " كل مكان " ، لأنها تدل على نطاق لا ندرك له حدوداً.

ولقد انتهينا فيما سلف إلى أن لله تعيناً، لكن هذه الحقيقة تدخلنا في مشكلة من أدق المشكلات، لأن كل ما له تعين يوجد في مكان ما، فأين يوجد الله؟ إن قلنا إنه في السماء فقط فقد أخطأنا، لأنه هو الذي خلقها. وإن كان مقره فيها وحدها، فأين كان قبل خلقه إياها! وإن قلنا إنه في الأرض والسماء فحسب، فقد أخطأنا، لأنه هو الذي خلقهما، وإن كان مقره فيهما فقط، فأين كان قبل خلقه لهما؟!

الجواب : بما أن تعين الله لا يحدّه حدّ " كما مرّ بنا في الفصل السابق " إذاً فهو أسمى من أن يحده مكان من الأمكنة، أو كما كان يقول بعض علماء الدين : إنه أسمى من أن تحدَّه الفوقية أو التحتية، أو اليمينية أو اليسارية .

وقد شهد معظم الفلاسفة، على اختلاف الأديان التي ينتمون إليها، أن الله لا يحدّه مكان، فقال أرسطو : المحرك الأول " أي الله " ليس في مكان ما، لأنه غير جسمي، ولأنه ليس في حاجة إلى مكان معين . وقال القديس أوغسطينوس : الله موجود في كل مكان بنوع خفي، وموجود في كل مكان بنوع ظاهر. فموجود بالحالة الأولى، لأنه لا يمكن لأحد أن يعرفه كما هو في ذاته، وموجود بالحالة الثانية، لأنه لا يقدر أحد أن يجهل وجوده . وقال اسحق بن العسال : كل متحيز متناهٍ، وكل متناهٍ محدث، فكل متحيز محدث، والباري ليس بمحدث، إذاً فهو ليس متحيزاً . وقال الإمام الغزالي رداً على سؤال الزمخشري عن معنى الآية الرحمن على العرش استوى : إذا استحال أن تعرِّف نفسك بكيفية أو أينية، فكيف يليق بعبوديتك أن تصف الربوبية بأينية أو كيفية! " تاريخ الفلسفة اليونانية ص 236 ، وقصة الفلسفة اليونانية ص 320 ، واللاهوت النظري ص 16 ، وسلك الفصول ص 10 ، وحاشية الأمير على الجوهرة ص 65 " .

وقد أشار الله إلى عدم تحيزه بمكان فقال : أَلَعَلِّي إِلهٌ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَلَسْتُ إِلهاً مِنْ بَعِيدٍ. إِذَا اخْتَبَأَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي أَمَاكِنَ مُسْتَتِرَةٍ أَفَمَا أَرَاهُ أَنَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟ أَمَا أَمْلَأُ أَنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟! " إرميا 23 :23 و 24 ، " والحق أن هذا النوع من الوجود يفوق العقل والإدراك. فإذا رجعنا إلى أقوال الأنبياء أنفسهم، وجدناه قد بهرهم وأعجز بيانهم. فقد قال داود النبي لله : أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ مِنْ رُوحِكَ، وَمِنْ وَجْهِكَ أَيْنَ أَهْرُبُ؟ إِنْ صَعِدْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ فَأَنْتَ هُنَاكَ، وَإِنْ فَرَشْتُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ فَهَا أَنْتَ. إِنْ أَخَذْتُ جَنَاحَيِ الصُّبْحِ، وَسَكَنْتُ فِي أَقَاصِي الْبَحْرِ، فَهُنَاكَ أَيْضاً تَهْدِينِي يَدُكَ وَتُمْسِكُنِي يَمِينُكَ " مزمور 139 :7-10 " . كما خاطبه سليمانالحكيم، عندما بنى الهيكل : هَلْ يَسْكُنُ اللّهُ حَقّاً عَلَى الْأَرْضِ؟ هُوَذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَسَمَاءُ السَّمَاوَاتِ لَا تَسَعُكَ!! " 1ملوك 8 :27 " . كما قال آخر : أَإِلَى عُمْقِ اللّهِ تَتَّصِلُ، أَمْ إِلَى نِهَايَةِ الْقَدِيرِ تَنْتَهِي؟ هُوَ أَعْلَى مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَمَاذَا عَسَاكَ أَنْ تَفْعَلَ؟ أَعْمَقُ مِنَ الْهَاوِيَةِ، فَمَاذَا تَدْرِي؟ أَطْوَلُ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ طُولُهُ وَأَعْرَضُ مِنَ الْبَحْرِ " أيوب 11 :7-9 " . وقال أليهو : هُوَذَا اللّهُ عَظِيمٌ وَلَا نَعْرِفُهُ وَعَدَدُ سِنِيهِ لَا يُفْحَصُ " أيوب 36 :26 " . وبالطبع لا يقصد أيوب بهذا الوصف تصوير الله بحجم كبير، بل يقصد به فقط عدم إمكانية وضع أي حد من الحدود له. ومع كل، فهذا الوجود هو الذي يتوافق مع الله وخصائصه وأعماله كل التوافق، وذلك للأسباب الآتية :

1 - الله هو خالق كل شيء، الذي لا يمكن أن يحدّه مكان ما.

2 - الله لا أثر للمادة فيه ولذا لا يتحيَّز بحيز. ومهما كان تعريف العلماء للمادة إلا أنها حادثة، والله ليس بحادث، كما يتضح بالتفصيل في الفصل التالي.

3 - الله غير محدود ولا يحده حد من الحدود.

4 - الله خالق الكون وحافظه ومدبره والمتكفل بسلامته، حسب مقاصده الأزلية من نحوه، والقائم بهذه الأعمال لا يتحيز بحيز.

ولذلك لا سبيل للاعتراض على عدم تحيّز الله بمكان، كما أنه لا سبيل للاعتراض على عدم وجود حدّ لتعينه، كما ذكرنا في الفصل السابق.


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حوار مع ماركسي ملحد لاثبات وجود الله*

واحب احكيلك حكاية عرفتها منذ حداثتي يا حبيبي رامي


كان نيوتن جالس في بيتة وجالة صحبة وشاف اختراع للكواكب تدور حول الشمس تعجب من جمال هذا االاختراع







وقالة يا نيوتن مين عمل الاختراع بتاعت الكواكب 

رد نيوتن علية: قالة مفيش حد

قالة صاحبة يا نيوتن من اخترع هذة الكواكب

رد علية نيوتن وقالة/: مفيش حد 

غضب صاحبة ومسك القلم من نيوتن الي كان بيكتب بية قالة كلمني واسمعني مين عمل اختراع الكواكب دية 

قالة نيوتن انا سمعتك وقلتلك مفيش حد 

طيب مانت مصدق اني مفيش حد صنع الكون ولا الكواكب ومصدق اني انا صانع هذا الاختراع 

بينما الله صانع الكون العظيم

وقالة صحبة فعلا 

دية حكاية بسيطة رامي ربنا ينور قلبك لمعرفتة 

وعلي راي الحكمة القائلة 

كلما زاد علم الانسان زاد بئسة 

ربنا معاك رامي ودة كلة لاجل خلاصك فكر كويس وبلاش تكبر​


----------



## ra.mi62 (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حوار مع ماركسي ملحد لاثبات وجود الله*

*شكرا لك اخي الحبيب مارون على هذه التوضيحات التي تثبت وجود الله *
*وبس بحب ضيف الادلة على وجود الله *


*   شهادة بلوغ وسائل الحياة أغراضها : *
*إنّ في وسائل الحياة لبلوغ أغراضها دليل واضح على حكمة شاملة عندموجدها. فمع أنّه لا يستطيع أحد أن يحلّلها، لأن لا وزن لها ولا قياس، فهي تمتلكالقوّة على تحطيم الصخر وقهر الماء والهواء، وتسود على العناصر وتحلّلها أو تركّبهاكما تشاء. *
*وكذلك الحياة هي المثال البارع الذي يصوغ الكائنات الحيّة، والفنّانالمبدع الذي يرسم كلّ ورقة في كلّ شجرة ويلوّن كلّ زهرة، وهي الموسيقيُّ الذوّاقالذي يعلّم الطير شدوها العذب الجميل، ويعلّم الحشرات أن تنادي بعضها بعضاًبالإيقاع البديع المفهوم في ما بينها، وهي الكيمائيّ الماهر الذي يعطي الأثماروالتوابل مذاقها المستساغ، ويعطّر الورود بالشذى الطيّب، الذي ينعش النفس ويحوّلحامض الكربونيك إلى سكّر. *
*وهناك حقيقة ذكرها العلماء وهي أنّ نقطة البروتوبلازم، المادّةالحيّة التي تتكوّن منها جميع الكائنات الحيّة، والتي هي شفّافة متخثّرة لا تُرىبالعين المجرّدة، والتي تأخذ نشاطها من الشمس، تحمل في طيّاتها جرثومة الحياة. ولهاالقدرة على توزيع الحياة على الكائنات الحيّة كبيرها وصغيرها. وهي بقوّتها هذه أعظممن الحيوانات والنباتات حتّى من البشر أنفسهم، لأنّ كلّ حياة تنبثق منها. فالطبيعةأعجز من أن توجِد الحياة كما يدّعي البعض. وكذلك الصخور البركانيّة والمياه العذبةلا يمكن أن توجدها الطبيعة. فمن هو الذي أوجدها إذاً؟ إنّه ذلك الخالق العظيم ذوالعقل العجيب »الذي كلّ شيء بحكمة صنع«! *
*   شهادة غرائز الحيوانات: *
*إنّ حكمة الحيوان تتحدّث بصورة لا تجادَل عن الخالق الصالح، الذيزوّد هذه المخلوقات العجماء بالغرائز اللازمة لحياتها. خذ السالومون مثلاً، فهذاالحيوان المائيّ الصغير الذي يقضي أعواماً في البحار، يعود في آخر الأمر إلى المكانالذي وُلد فيه عند روافد الأنهار. فمن الذي أرجعه إلى مهده الأوّل؟ بل ما الذييجعله يجاهد في سبيل الرجوع إلى ذلك المكان؟ إنّها الغريزة التي جهّزه الله بها! *
*وكذلك طير »البارتروج« حينما تكتشف أنّ عدوّاً يريد أن يداهم صغارهاتسقط أمامه إلى الأرض ثمّ تطير قليلاً على ارتفاع منخفض وتسقط ثانية متظاهرة بأنّهاكسيرة الجناح، فإذا ما اقترب منها العدوّ تعيد الكرّة مبتعدة عن منطقة صغارها. أليست هذه غريزة تدلّ على حكمة الخالق الوهاب؟*
*ولعلّ أدقّ الألغاز وأصعبها عند الحنكليس، فهذه المخلوقات تخرج عنداكتمال نموّها من الأنهار والبحار لتتجمّع عند نقطة معيّنة عميقة بالقرب من برمودا،حيث تلد صغارها وتموت. والعجيب في أمرها أنّ أولادها التي وُلدت هناك ترحل كلّمجموعة منها إلى المكان الذي جاء منه آباؤها. وهذه الحيوانات وأمثالها التي تفعلبدافع الغريزة أموراً يعجز عقلنا عن تحليلها، ألا توجّه أفكارنا إلى الخالق العظيمالذي زوّدها بالغريزة اللازمة لحياتها ولحفظ جنسها؟! *
*   شهادة عقل الإنسان: *
*لقد زوّد الله الإنسان بعقل من دون سائر المخلوقات الحيّة، والثابتأنّه لم يوجد مخلوق حيّ غير الإنسان يستطيع أن يعدّ من واحد إلى عشرة، لذلك يجب أننشكر الله لأنّه منحنا العقل، الذي بواسطته ندرك الأشياء ونحلّلها، وبه نستطيعأيضاً أن نفكّر بأنّ لنا إلهاً كلّيّ الحكمة والقدرة. *
*و من البديهيّ أنّ قدرة عقل الإنسان على تصوّر ما هو غير منظورلدليل على وجود الله، لأنّ تصوّر الله ينبعث في الإنسان عن طريق مَلَكة إلهيّةكامنة فيه، لا يشاطره فيها مخلوق آخر على الأرض. وبما أنّ التصوّر عند الإنسان،يصبح في سموّه حقيقة روحيّة في البشر، صار ميسوراً للإنسان أن يرى من الكون وما فيهأنّ الله موجود وأنّه مالئ الوجود لكلّ زمان ومكان، وأنّه أقرب الكلّ إلى قلوبنا. هذه الحقيقة تكشّفت يوماً لداود الملك فسبّح الله قائلاً »اَلسَّمَاوَاتُ تُحَدِّثُبِمَجْدِ اللّهِ، وَالْفَلَكُ يُخْبِرُ بِعَمَلِ يَدَيْهِ. يَوْمٌ إِلَى يَوْمٍيُذِيعُ كَلَاماً، وَلَيْلٌ إِلَى لَيْلٍ يُبْدِي عِلْماً« (مزمور 19:1،2). *
* شهادة الوجدان: *
*من المسلّم به أنّ الإنسان ينفرد عن سائر المخلوقات الحيّة بوجودالوجدان في نفسه، فهذا الشعور الكامن في أعماق الإنسان كان وما زال يتحدّث عن وجودالله. ومهما اختلف الناس في أحوالهم المعيشيّة والاجتماعيّة والفكريّة، فممّا لاشكّ فيه أنّ وجدانهم الدينيّ ملازم لهم ولا يمكن أن يزول. وقد قال أحدهم: قد تجدبلداً بدون عملات وبدون مدارس وبدون مسارح وبدون فنادق، ولكنّك لن تجد بلداً بدونهيكل للعبادة. هذه الحقيقة تذكّرنا بقول سليمان الحكيم »قَدْ رَأَيْتُ الشُّغْلَالَّذِي أَعْطَاهُ اللّهُ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ لِيَشْتَغِلُوا بِهِ. صَنَعَ الْكُلَّحَسَناً فِي وَقْتِهِ، وَأَيْضاً جَعَلَ الْأَبَدِيَّةَ فِي قَلْبِهِمِ، الَّتِيبِلَاهَا لَا يُدْرِكُ الْإِنْسَانُ الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي يَعْمَلُهُ اللّهُ مِنَالْبِدَايَةِ إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ« (جامعة 3:10 ، 11). *
* شهادة الضمير: *
*الضمير مستقلّ في حكمه، بحيث لا يخضع للعقل والإرادة. فإذا كانمستقيماً لا يرى الحرام حلالاً ولا الحلال حراماً، ولو أنّه حاول ذلك. مثله كالعقلالذي لا يقدر أن يرى الأسود أبيض ولو حاول ذلك. ويلزم عن حكم الضمير وجود شريعةأدبيّة، سلطانها من فوق، وتحكم بما هو واجب علينا. *
*وممّا لا ريب فيه أنّ وجود الضمير والشريعة الأدبيّة يشعرنا بأنّنامسؤولون عن حالنا وأعمالنا، لا لأنفسنا ولا للبشر فقط، بل أيضاً لكائن عظيم هو مصدرالشريعة ومنشئ الضمير فينا. هذا الكائن العظيم يسرّ بالصلاح ويكره الشرّ ويجازي كلّواحد حسب استحقاقه. فيلزم ممّا تقدّم وجود مَن نحن مفتقرون إليه ومسؤولون له وهوالله. *
*   شهادة النظام الفلكيّ: *
*البيّنات من النظام الفلكيّ على وجود خالق عظيم حكيم عاقل قديركثيرة جدّاً يضيق مجال هذه الرسالة لذكرها. وإنّما أذكر أنّ المتأمّل في عظمة هذاالكون وأجرامه السماويّة التي لا تحصى، ودورانها في أفلاك نسق واحد قرناً بعد قرنوسرعتها، وما بين القوّتين الدافعة والجاذبة من توازن مدهش، لا يسعه إلاّ أن يهتفمع داود قائلاً »مَا أَعْظَمَ أَعْمَالَكَ يَا رَبُّ! كُلَّهَا بِحِكْمَةٍصَنَعْتَ. مَلْآنَةٌ الْأَرْضُ مِنْ غِنَاكَ« (مزمور 104:24). *
*قال الرسول بولس لأهل لسترة »الْإِلهِ الْحَيِّ الَّذِي خَلَقَالسَّمَاءَ وَالْأَرْضَ وَالْبَحْرَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا، الَّذِي فِي الْأَجْيَالِالْمَاضِيَةِ تَرَكَ جَمِيعَ الْأُمَمِ يَسْلُكُونَ فِي طُرُقِهِمْ - مَعَ أَنَّهُلَمْ يَتْرُكْ نَفْسَهُ بِلَا شَاهِدٍ - وَهُوَ يَفْعَلُ خَيْراً، يُعْطِينَا مِنَالسَّمَاءِ أَمْطَاراً وَأَزْمِنَةً مُثْمِرَةً، وَيَمْلَأُ قُلُوبَنَا طَعَاماًوَسُرُوراً« (أعمال الرسل 14:15-17). *

* شهادة اقتصاديّات الطبيعة: *
*تلزمنا اقتصاديّات الطبيعة  أن ندرك أنّ الحكمة الإلهيّة سبقت فرأتوأعدّت كلّ شيء في الطبيعة بتدبير حكيم. مثلاً أشجار الصبّير التي زُرعت فيأستراليا لتحصين المزارع. فلمّا كانت أستراليا خالية يومئذٍ من الحشرات المضادّةلهذا النوع من الشجر أخذ يتكاثر بكيفيّة مذهلة، حتّى مساحات شاسعة من الحقولوالمزارع. وإذ فشلت كلّ الوسائل للحدّ من انتشاره السريع، لم يجد العلماء بدّاً منالإتيان بالحشرات التي تعيش على الصبّير، وأطلقوها عليه. عندئذٍ توقّف عن اجتياحالأراضي وقُضى نهائيّاً على خطره. ومن هنا نرى أنّ هذا التعادل بين القوّةوالمقاومة في عالم النبات لا يمكن أن يوجدها سوى خالق مدبّر هو الله. *
*   شهادة الكتاب المقدّس: *
*قال الدكتور العلاّمة فاندايك » ليس في العالم كلّه كتاب كالكتابالمقدّس، يحفظ لنفسه هذه الحيويّة الغريبة والأثر المتزايد والإيحاء القويّ! فإنّهلم يعطِ الممالك فقط مُثلاً جديدة للمدنيّة، ومبادئ سامية للأخلاق، وأفكاراً جديدةعن الفضائل وآمال السعادة، بل أيضاً أعطى دوافع وصوراً للخيال الإنسانيّ، ليبدع فيالآداب والفنون. الواقع أنّه أوحى روائع الفنّ لميشيل أنجيلو ورفائيل وموريلاوليوناردو دافينشي وغيرهم، وألهم روائع الألحان لباخ وبيتهوفن وهاندل، وروائع الأدبلدانتي ومارتن لوثر وفكتور هيجو وجبران خليل جبران«. *
*وهذا الكتاب العزيز يحتوي بين دفّتَيه الإعلانات السماويّةوالتعاليم الإلهيّة التي تشكّل أدلّة قاطعة على وجود الله. ومن لا يقف مندهشاً وهويقرأ الأحداث التاريخيّة التي ورد ذكرها في كتاب الله، وكانت تتمّة لنبوّات سابقةأعلن عنها رجال الله قبل حدوثها بعدّة قرون! وقد عرفوها من إعلانات الله التي صارتإليهم. *
*و لو نظرنا إلى كياننا الروحيّ وبحثنا عن احتياجاته لوجدنا أنّمحتويات الكتاب المقدّس على غاية الموافقة لسدّها، فإنّ فيه إعلان الخالق بأنّه ليسفقط حاكماً عادلاً، بل هو لنا أيضاً أب رؤوف يحفظنا ويعتني بنا. وأنّه لأجل خيرناوضع في الكتاب الإلهيّ الوصايا والنواهي الموافقة لأحوالنا، ولامتناعنا عن كلّ ماهو مضرّ لنا ومهين لشأننا وشأن خالقنا العظيم، وأنّ وصاياه المقدّسة تؤول إلى خيرناولا سيما سعادتنا. *
*وكذلك في الكتاب المقدّس، التعليم والارشاد وترقية الأفكار وتربيةالآداب وإعدادنا للحياة الأبديّة. لذلك حقَّ أن نعتقد بأنّ الكتاب المقدّس هوالكتاب الوحيد الذي يرشدنا إلى الحقّ، وبواسطة إرشاده ننال السعادة في هذا العالموفي العالم الآتي. هذا السفر العظيم ناشئ عن عقل سامٍ وكائن عالم بكلّ شيء وقدّوسوعادل هو الله العظيم الذي ألهم رجاله القدّيسين، فكتبوا لنا هذا السفرالجليل. *
*  شهادة التجسّد: *
*إن كان الله قد ظهر في القديم بهيئة منظورة لأشخاص متعدّدين، كهاجروإبراهيم ويعقوب وموسى ومنوح وغيرهم فإنّ التجسّد هو سيّد الأدلّة، إذ به ظهر اللهفي المسيح ظهوراً واضحاً وملموساً وفقاً لقول الإنجيل »فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللّهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللّهَ... وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْداًكَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الْآبِ، مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً« (الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا 1:1 ، 14). *
*وإذا تأمّلنا في شخص المسيح من خلال الإنجيل، نرى أنّه  لم يكندعيّاً ولا مختلساً حين قال »أَنَا وَالْآبُ وَاحِدٌ« (الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 10:30). »اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الْآبَ« (الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 14:9). »أَنِّي فِيالْآبِ وَالْآبَ فِيَّ« (الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 14:11). لأنّ المسيح بأقواله وأعمالهالعجيبة برهن أنّه فعلاً »اللّهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ« (1 تيموثاوس 3:16). وكذلكفي الإنجيل شهادات مسجّلة للذين عاشوا معه، وسمعوا تعليمه وشاهدوا عجائبه ورأوامجده، فقد قال يوحنّا »اَلَّذِي كَانَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ، الَّذِي سَمِعْنَاهُ،الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ بِعُيُونِنَا، الَّذِي شَاهَدْنَاهُ، وَلَمَسَتْهُ أَيْدِينَا،مِنْ جِهَةِ كَلِمَةِ الْحَيَاةِ. فَإِنَّ الْحَيَاةَ أُظْهِرَتْ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْنَاوَنَشْهَدُ وَنُخْبِرُكُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الْأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَالْآبِ وَأُظْهِرَتْ لَنَا« (1 يوحنّا 1:1 ، 2). »وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِيابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هذَا هُوَ الْإِلهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُالْأَبَدِيَّةُ« (1 يوحنّا 5:20). وقال بطرس »لِأَنَّنَا لَمْ نَتْبَعْ خُرَافَاتٍمُصَنَّعَةً إِذْ عَرَّفْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِوَمَجِيئِهِ، بَلْ قَدْ كُنَّا مُعَايِنِينَ عَظَمَتَهُ« (2 بطرس  1:16). وقال بولس »الَّذِي لَنَا فِيهِ الْفِدَاءُ، بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا، الَّذِي هُوَصُورَةُ اللّهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ. فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِخُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الْأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَالَا يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً أَمْ سِيَادَاتٍ أَمْ رِيَاسَاتٍ أَمْسَلَاطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ. اَلَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ،وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ« (كولوسي 1: 14-17). *
*فهذه الشهادات وأمثالها كثير ممّا لا يتحدّث عن لاهوت المسيح وحسب،بل عن وجود الله، الذي أظهر هذا التجسّد بأفصح وأجمل أسلوب. *
*   شهادة الاختبار الشخصيّ: *
*هذا هو أصدق دليل على وجود الله، فنحن لا نستطيع أن ننكر هذهالشهادة التي تصدر من أعماق القلب. وكما قال ذلك الشابّ الذي وُلد أعمى، حين شفاهيسوع »أَعْلَمُ شَيْئاً وَاحِداً: أَنِّي كُنْتُ أَعْمَى وَالْآنَ أُبْصِرُ« (يوحنا 9:25). هكذا يقول كلّ إنسان وجد الله وعرفه كحقيقة قويّة دافعة في اختباره الذاتيّ. *
*والتاريخ حمل إلينا شهادة الكثيرين في كلّ جيل وعصر ممّن عاشوا معالله واختبروا اختبارات حيّة قويّة ملموسة، لا يمكن أن توصف بأنّها تخيّلات أوأضغاث أحلام. وإذا كان من الحماقة أن ينكر أحد شهادة المختبرين في شؤون الحياةلأنّه لم يختبرها شخصيّاً، فكم بالحريّ تكون الحماقة أشدّ إن أهملنا شهادة الملايينالذين عاشوا قبلنا أو يعيشون معنا والذين يشهدون كلّ يوم عن عجائب أجراها اللهمعهم، وكانت سبباً في تغيير مجرى حياتهم، وذلك نتيجة لإيمانهم وثقتهم في الله. *
*كان العالِم الشهير فراداي لا يؤمن بشيء قبل درسه وفحصه بدقّة. ولكنحين سُئل وهو على فراش الموت إن كان يؤمن بالله والأبديّة والخلود، أجاب وقد تألّقتعلى وجهه ابتسامة مشرقة »لستُ نائماً على وسادة تخمينات«. وفراداي ليس إلاّ واحداًمن أعلام الفكر الذين آمنوا بالله واختبروا عنايته وعاشوا معه ورقدوا في حضنمحبّته. *
*  شهادة التاريخ: *
*قال كرمويل »ليس التاريخ إلاّ ظهور الله في قيام وسقوط الممالك«. الواقع أنّه لو أحسن الناس قراءة التاريخ وتأمّلوا في أحداثه لأدركوا أنّ اللهفيها. وأنّ الشرّ قد يكسب معاركه الأولى إلاّ أنّه يخسر الحرب في النهاية. *
*حين تنظر ببصيرة المدقّق إلى الحضارات الغابرة والمدنيّات السالفةوالأمم الماضية وهي ترتفع حيناً وتنخفض حيناً آخر، لا بدّ أن تهتف مع دانيال النبيّ »لِيَكُنِ اسْمُ اللّهِ مُبَارَكاً مِنَ الْأَزَلِ وَإِلَى الْأَبَدِ، لِأَنَّ لَهُالْحِكْمَةَ وَالْجَبَرُوتَ. وَهُوَ يُغَيِّرُ الْأَوْقَاتَ وَالْأَزْمِنَةَ. يَعْزِلُ مُلُوكاً وَيُنَصِّبُ مُلُوكاً. يُعْطِي الْحُكَمَاءَ حِكْمَةً،وَيُعَلِّمُ الْعَارِفِينَ فَهْماً« (دانيال 2:20 ، 21). *
*أجل! إنّ كلّ من يلاحظ تاريخ الجنس البشريّ يرى فيه ما يدعو إلىالاعتقاد بوجود كائن عظيم ذي سلطان مطلق، يدير كلّ شؤون البشر وأعمالهم على مايوافق مشيئته ويؤول إلى إتمام مقاصده الفائقة، وذلك لما يُرى فيه من حوادث وعِبَرواختراعات وانقلابات أدّت أخيراً إلى تقدّم البشر وارتقائهم، من جيل إلى جيل في كلمعارج المعيشة والتمدّن والمعرفة والبنيان الدينيّ.. ألا ترى في ذلك دليلاً قاطعاًعلى وجود مرشد حكيم، يهدي البشر إلى سبل البرّ والفلاح بوسائط خاصّة سبقفعيّنها؟*
*   شهادة العقل: *
*آمن جمهور من أهل العلم والفلسفة الأفاضل الذين نبغوا في هذا العصروما قبله من العصور الخالية، بوجود الله من خلال الأدلّة التي وردت آنفاً. صحيح أنّهذه الأدلّة ليست من الموادّ التي يمكن أن توزن بموازين البشر أو أن تُفحصبالامتحانات المادّيّة المنظورة، بل هي أدلّة معقولة جدّاً، لأنّها بُنيت على حقائقظاهرة لعين الإنسان وعقله، نظير ما هو مدرك بالحواسّ الخمس. فإنّ العقل السليم متىنظر إلى الكون وميّز ما فيه من علامات النظام والقصد التي لا تُحصى، يحكم طبعاًبوجود علّة له، وأنّ تلك العلّة عاقلة وحكيمة وقادرة على إيجاد ما يُرى فيه منالغرائب والبدائع. لأنّ نسبة الكون وكلّ غرائبه وما فيه من كائنات حيّة إلى الطبيعةبدون خالق، مخالف للعقل السليم، ولشهادة الطبيعة نفسها التي يصرخ لسان حالها بأنّهامصنوعة لا صانعة. وَأنّ ما حوته من العناصر والحياة وغرائب التركيب والنظام وخواصّالنموّ والتقدّم التدريجيّ إنّما هو صادر عن قوّة خارجيّة ومستقلّة عنها. ولا ريبفي أنّ هذه الأدلّة تجد قبولاً عند كلّ المؤمنين، وأنّ كلّ واحد منهم متيقّن ومقتنعومتمتّع بما له من الأدلّة اليقينيّة على وجود الله. أوّلاً من الكون وما فيه منعلامات القصد والقدرة والحكمة. وثانياً من بنية الإنسان الأدبيّة والروحيّة ومنشهادة الضمير. وثالثاً من الكتاب المقدّس وإعلان اللاهوت في شخص يسوع المسيحالمتجسّد. *
*   شهادة العلماء: *
*لقد جاء على الناس حين من الدهر ظنّ فيه البعض أنّ تقدّم العلموالاكتشاف سيكسر شوكة الدين، وبالتالي سيهزّ الإيمان بوجود الله. ولكنّ رياح العلمالصحيح جرت بما لا تشتهي سفن الإلحاد، فالعلم النزيه أتى بتأييدات وشهادات جديدة فيصالح الإيمان »المسلّم مرّة للقدّيسين«. وإليك طائفة من أقوال العلماء التي تؤيّدالإيمان: *
*(ا)قال الدكتور كارل يونج، وهو أعظم الأطبّاء النفسيّين في كتابه (الرجل العصريّ يبحث عن روح): »استشارني خلال الأعوام الثلاثين الماضية أشخاص منمختلف شعوب العالم المتحضّرة، وعالجْتُ مئات المرضى، فلم أجد مشكلة من مشكلات أولئكالذين بلغوا منتصف العمر إلاّ وكان سببها ضياع الإيمان والخروج على تعاليم الدين. ويصحّ القول بأنّ كلّ واحد من هؤلاء المرضى وقع فريسة المرض لأنّه حُرم سكينة النفسالتي يوفّرها الإيمان بالله. ولم يبرأ واحد منهم إلاّ حين استعاد إيمانه واستعانبوصايا الله ونواهيه على مواجهة الحياة«. *
*(ب)قال العالم ديل كارنيجي، مدير معهد كارنيجي للعلاقات الإنسانيّةفي كتابه (دع القلق وابدأ الحياة) » الإيمان بالله يمدّني بالثقة والأمل والشجاعة،ويُقصي عنّي المخاوف والاكتئاب والقلق ويزّودني بأهداف وغايات في الحياة، ويفسحأمامي آفاق السعادة، ويعينني على إنشاء واحة خصبة وسط صحراء حياتي«. *
*(ج)قال الطبيب النفسانيّ المشهور الدكتور هنري لنك في كتابه (العودةإلى الإيمان): »وضعت جمعيّة مساعدة العمّال في نيويورك 200 ألف دولاراً تحت تصرّفيلمراقبة الدراسات الإحصائيّة المستخلصة لعشرة آلاف نفس ممّن أجري عليهم 73226اختباراً نفسيّاً. وسجّلتُ تقريراً شخصيّاً شاملاً لكلّ فرد منهم. وفي هذا الوقتبالذات بدأ إدراكي للعقيدة الدينيّة بالنسبة لحياة الإنسان، ووجدت من نفسياستعداداً لمضاهاة تجاربي السابقة على مرضاي بالنتائج الباهرة التي أتت بها تلكالاختبارات العظيمة التي تولّيت الاشراف عليها. وقد استخلصنا من هذه الاختباراتنتيجة هامّة، هي أنّ كلّ من يؤمن بالله يتمتّع بشخصيّة أقوى وأفضل ممّن لا يؤمنبالله ولا يزاول أيّة عبادة. وأنا مثلاً أؤمن بصدق رواية مولد الربّ يسوع، ولكن ليستصديقي هذا نتيجةً لمقارنة عقيدتي بغيرها من العقائد، ولكنّه إيمان خالص جاء فيأعقاب اهتدائي إلى المزايا الصحيحة في ديني، الذي سبق أن نبذته لمّا كنت عاجزاً عناكتشاف ما فيه من الخير«. *
*(د)قال الدكتور النفسيّ العلاّمة ا. بريل » أحدث العلوم، وهو الطبّالنفسيّ، يبشّر بمبادئ الدين. أطبّاء النفس يدركون أنّ الإيمان بالله والصلاةكفيلان بأن يقهرا القلق والمخاوف والتوتّر العصبيّ، وبأن يشفيا أكثر من نِصفالأمراض التي نشكو منها. وقد تأكّد لديّ أنّ المؤمن حقّاً لا يعاني قطّ مرضاًنفسيّاً«. *
*(ه)قال الفيلسوف فرانسيس بيكون: » قليل من الفلسفة يجنح بالعقل إلىالإلحاد، ولكنّ التعمّق في الفلسفة خليق بأن يعود بالمرء إلى الإيمان بالله«. *
*(و)قال الدكتور شارل مالك في كتابه (لماذا أؤمن بيسوع المسيح؟) »فيالعهد القديم، الله يخلق ويختار ويعدّ ويرشد ويجرّب ويمتحن، وبالتدريج يعلن عن نفسهوإرادته. وإذ تصغي إصغاءً تامّاً لهذا الإعلان، يتّضح لك مع الزمن أنّ ما يعلن عنهمن ذات وإرادة هو بالفعل موجود كما هو معلن عنه. هذه الطبيعة الموجودة الثابتةالأكيدة هي الله الخالق«. *
*(ز)سُئل العالِم الفلكيّ الشهير لابلاس »لماذا لم يذكر الله فيأبحاثه الفلكيّة؟« فأجاب »لأنّني لم أجد حاجة إلى ذلك، لأنّ الله خلف كلّ بحثتناولته أو أيّ رأي أبديته. الله خلف كلّ ظاهرة في الكون والطبيعة والحياة«. *
*(ح)قال جونثان إدوردس الذي حُسب أعظم عقل بعد أرسطو »لقد بدا جلالالله البارع في كلّ شيء: في الشمس والقمر والنجوم وفي الطبيعة كلّها. لقد خلقهاليُظهر بواسطتها بعض أمجاده وعظمته. فحين نتأمّل في الروض النضير وفي النسيمالعليل، نرى إحساناته الحلوة وجوده الرقيق. وحين نرى الزهرة الفوّاحة، أو الزنبقةالعطرة، نرى محبّته وطهارته ونقاوته. وماذا أقول عن الأفنان الخضراء التي هي انبثاقفرحه العظيم؟! وعن الأنهار البلّوريّة المتدفّقة التي هي وقع أقدامه؟! وهل الشروقالورديّ، والشمس اللامعة، والغروب الذهبيّ وقوس قزح، إلا ظلال آتية من مجده؟«. *
*(ط)قال عمّانوئيل كنْت: »من غير الممكن أن نتأمّل في صنع هذا العالمدون أن نرى يد الله الطاهرة البارزة في كمال تناسقه. و حين يفكّر العقل ويؤخذ بمافيه من روعة وجمال لا يملك إلا أن يشعر بالسخط على الجهالة التي جَسُرت أن تنسب كلّما في الكون إلى محض المصادفة، لأنّ روائع هذا الكون هي وليدة حكمة سامية عجيبةوضعت فكرته«. *
*نعم، إنّ هذا الانسجام المتبادل بين الكائنات يدلّ على وجود خالق ذيحكمة فائقة استمدّت الطبيعة وجودها وتناسقها منه، وليس ثمّة ما يدعو إلى الظنّ أنّنشاط الطبيعة لا يتّفق مع وجود إله قادر على كلّ شيء. *
*(ي)قال اللورد كالفن الذي يُعدّ من أبرع علماء زمنه »إنّ العالمليؤكّد جازماً وجود الخالق، لأنّنا لا نحيا ونوجد بالمادّة الميّتة بل بالقوّةالخالقة التي توجّه حياتنا والتي يفرض العلم علينا قبولها كموضوع لإيماننا. ولا ريبفي أنّنا نستطيع أن نعرف الله عن طريق أعماله. والعلم يلزمنا أن نؤمن بيقين بوجودقوّة خالقة موجِّهة«. *
*(ك)عرف الأدميرال بيرد معنى ربط النفس بالقوّ ة العظمى المهيمنة علىالكون. ومعرفته تلك هي التي مكّنته من الخروج من المحنة القاسية التي خاضها والتيروى أحداثها في كتابه (وحيد). *
*لقد قضى خمسة أشهر في كوخ مطمور بالثلج في المنطقة المتجمّدةالجنوبيّة. كان العون الذي ينشده على بعد 123 ميلاً من مكانه. ولن يتسنّى لأحد أنيصل إليه قبل مضيّ أشهر عديدة. كانت العواصف الثلجيّة الهوجاء تزأر في الخارج،والظلام يضرب حول المكان نطاقاً موحشاً. وقد شعر بأنّه يتسمّم تدريجيّاً بغاز أوّلأوكسيد الكربون المتصاعد من موقده. فحاول إصلاح الموقد وجهاز التهوية ولكنّه لميستطع. وأصابه من الوهن ما أعجزه عن الحركة وتناول الطعام. وطالما استشعر بأنّه لنيأتي عليه اليوم التالي إلاّ وهو في عداد الأموات. ولكن ما الذي أنقذ حياته؟ يخبرناهو نفسه أنّه في غمرة اليأس الذي غزا قلبه، تناول مذكّراته، وحاول أن يدوّن فلسفتهفي الحياة. فكتب »ليس الجنس البشريّ وحيداً في هذا الكون« وكان وهو يكتب تلكالعبارة يفكّر في النجوم المنتشرة في السماء، وفي الكواكب والأَجْرام الدوّارة فيأفلاكها بدقّة ونظام، وفي الشمس التي لا تحرم شبراً من الأرض من نورها ودفئها،والتي لن تلبث أن تشرق على تلك البقعة النائية الموحشة في أقصى جنوب الأرض. وذلكالأحساس بأنّه ليس وحيداً أنقذ حياته. وإلهه الذي لن يشكّ مطلقاً بعنايته أرسلأشعّة شمسه عليه على تلك البقعة، ممّا أتاح لفرقة الإنقاذ الوصول إليه قبل فواتالأوان. *
*(ل)سُئل العالم وليم جيمس » لماذا يجب الإيمان بالله والاعتماد عليهوطلب الأمان والسلام والأطمئنان؟«، فقال »إنّ أمواج المحيط الصاخبة المتقلّبة لاتعكّر قطّ هدوء القاع العميق ولا تقلق أمنه. وكذلك المرء إذا عمّق إيمانه باللهخليق بألاّ تعكّر طمأنينته التقلّبات السطحيّة الموقّتة. فالرجل المؤمن حقّاً،عصِيٌ على القلق، محتفظ دائماً باتّزانه، مستعدّ دائماً لمواجهة ما عسى أن تأتي بهظروف الأيّام. فلماذا لا نتّجه إلى الله إذا استشعرنا القلق؟ ولماذا لا نؤمن باللهونحن في أشدّ الحاجة إلى هذا الإيمان؟ ولماذا لا نربط أنفسنا بالقوّة العظمىالمهيمنة على هذا الكون؟*
*وخلاصة القول في وجود الله، هي أنّنا نجد أنفسنا في كون عظيمجدّاً، نحن جزء منه. وعقولنا تسأل دائماً: ما هو مصدر هذا الكون؟ وما هو القصد منه؟وكيف يُحفَظ؟ ومن أين أتينا؟ وإلى أين نمضي؟ ولا يمكن الجواب على هذه الأسئلة بدونالتسليم بوجود كائن سرمديّ قادر على كلّ شيء، علّة العلل، واجب الوجود، عاقل، حكيم،ذو إرادة وصفات أدبيّة، وإنّنا لنجد الأجوبة فعلاً في قول الكتاب المقدّس »فِيالْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ. وَكَانَتِ الْأَرْضُ خَرِبَةًوَخَالِيَةً، وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ، وَرُوحُ اللّهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَىوَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ« (تكوبن 1:1 و2). (اقرأ سفر التكوين 1:3-24). *


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حوار مع ماركسي ملحد لاثبات وجود الله*

احب اشكرك كتير

ra.mi62 
ربنا معاك حبيبي بس هو مدخلش لما هنشوف هو قد كلامة ولا لا

http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1343/2647/_.doc

حمل الكتاب يا رامي لما تيجي


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حوار مع ماركسي ملحد لاثبات وجود الله*

هل العلم و المنطق يعقل الله حتى يثبته او ينفيه؟
العلم و المنطق متغيرات, و الله ثابت, فلا يمكن لمتغيرات ان تثبت او تنفي الثوابت
العلم لا ينفي وجود الله و لا يثبته, لان العلم نتاج الأنسان و فكره
المنطق ينفي و يثبت وجود الله, لان المنطق طريقة تفكيرنا المختلفة من شخص لأخر و من مجتمع او شعب لأخر

فهناك فلسفات لوجود الله, و هناكفلسفات لعدم وجوده, فاذا تحججنا بالتي تثبت وجود الله, يمكن الأخر ان يتحجج بالأخرى

ما يحتاجه الأنسان هو الأيمان ولا العلم و المنطق..


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حوار مع ماركسي ملحد لاثبات وجود الله*




> هل العلم و المنطق يعقل الله حتى يثبته او ينفيه؟
> العلم و المنطق متغيرات, و الله ثابت, فلا يمكن لمتغيرات ان تثبت او تنفي الثوابت
> العلم لا ينفي وجود الله و لا يثبته, لان العلم نتاج الأنسان و فكره
> المنطق ينفي و يثبت وجود الله, لان المنطق طريقة تفكيرنا المختلفة من شخص لأخر و من مجتمع او شعب لأخر
> ...



شكرا لمرورك حبيبي روك وانا سمعت نصحتك ليا بس دة جة ضروري 

احب اضيف راي من كتاب اسئلة الناس للبابا شنودة الثالث


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

سؤال
قدم لي أحد الشبان هذا السؤال، وأنا على باب الكاتدرائية: 
" يحاربني أحيانا فكر الإلحاد، وأقاومه فيعود بشكوك كثيرة في وجود الله. فأرجو أن تساعدني على تثبيت إيماني، خوفاً من أن تتمكن الشكوك بإيماني ".
الجوابإنها حرب مشهورة من حروب الشيطان. وهذه الأفكار التي تحاربك ليست منك، وإلا ما كنت تقاومها كما تقول. ولكن الشيطان عنيد لحوح، لا ييأس ولا يهدأ. وكلما يرد الإنسان على فكر من أفكاره ، يعود مرة أخرى ويضغط ويلّح. لذلك يقول القديس بطرس الرسول " قاوموه راسخين في الإيمان " ( 1بط 5: 9 ).
ومع ذلك فإن وجود الله له إثباتات كثيرة. لعل في مقدمتها ما يسميه الفلاسفة أو المفكرون بالعلة الأولى، أي السبب الأول.
أي أن الله هو السبب الأول لوجود هذا الكون كله.
وبدون وجود الله، لا نستطيع أن نفسر كيفية وجود الكون.
وهكذا نضع أمامنا عدة أمور لا يمكن أن يفسرها إلا وجود الله. وهى وجود الحياة، ووجود المادة، ووجود الإنسان، ووجود النظام في كل مظاهر الطبيعة. يضاف إلى كل هذا الاعتقاد العام.
ولنبدأ حاليا بنقطة أساسية وهى وجود الحياة.
وجود الحياة: 
سؤالنا هو: كيف وجدت الحياة على الأرض؟
المعروف أنه مر وقت – كما يقول العلماء – كانت فيه الأرض جزءاً من المجموعة الشمسية، في درجة من الحرارة الملتهبة التي لا يمكن أن تسمح بوجود أي نوع من الحياة، لا إنسان ولا حيوان ولا نبات.
فمن أين أتت الحياة إذن ؟! من الذي أوجدها ؟! كيف ؟!
هنا ويقف الملحدون وجميع العلماء صامتين حيارى أمام وجود الحياة. ولا أقصد حياة الكائنات الراقية كالإنسان، بل حتى حياة نملة صغيرة، أو دابة، أو أية حشرة تدب على الأرض.. مجرد وجود حياة واحدة من هذه الحشرات يثبت وجود الله.
بل مجرد خلية حية أيا كانت، مجرد وجود البلازما، يثبت وجود الله. لأنه لا تفسير له غير ذلك...
إن الحياة حديثة على الأرض، مادامت الأرض كانت من قبل قطعة ملتهبة لا تسمح بوجود حياة. فالحياة إذن بعد أن بردت القشرة الأرضية. أما باطن الأرض الملتهب، الذي تخرج منه البراكين والنافورات الساخنة، فلا يمكن أن توجد فيه حياة. 
إذن كيف وجدت الحياة على الأرض بعد أن بردت قشرتها. 
طبيعي أن المادة الجامدة، التي لا حياة فيها، لا يمكن أن توجد حياة. لأن فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه...
ويبقى وجود الحياة لغزاً لا يجد له العلماء حلاً !
حلّه الوحيد هو قدرة الله الخالق الذي أوجد الحياة...
وإن كان هناك تفسير آخر، فليقدمه لنا الملحدون أو علماؤهم...
ذلك لأن الكائن الحي لابد أن يأتي من كائن حي.
ومهما قدّم العلماء من افتراضات خيالية، فإنها تبقى مجرد افتراضات لا ترقى إلى المستوى العلمي.
بعد الحياة، نتكلم عن إثبات آخر وهو وجود المادة.
وجود المادة:
ونعنى به وجود هذه الطبيعة الجامدة وكل ما فيها من مادة...
لا نستطيع أن نقول أن المادة قد أوجدت نفسها !
فالتعبير غير منطقي. إذ كيف توجد نفسها وهى غير موجودة ؟! كيف تكون لها القدرة على الإيجاد قبل أن توجد ؟! إذن هذا الافتراض مستحيل. لا يبقى إذن إلا أن هناك من أوجدها. فمن هو سوى الله؟
ولا يمكن أن نقول أنها وجدت بالصدفة ! كما يدعى البعض...
فالصدفة لا تُوجد كائنات. وكلمة ( الصدفة ) كلمة غير علمية وغير منطقية.. وتحتاج إلى تعريف. فما هي الصدفة إذن؟ وما هي قدرتها؟ وهل الصدفة كيان له خواص، منها الخلق ؟!
كذلك لا يمكن أن نقول إن المادة أزلية ! أو الطبيعة أزلية !
من المحال أن تكون المادة أزلية. لأن الأزلية تدل على القوة بينما المادة فيها ضعف.
فهي تتحول من حالة إلى حالة، وتتغير من حالة لأخرى. الماء يتحول إلى بخار، وقد يتجمد ويتحول إلى ثلج. والخشب قد يحترق ويتحول إلى فحم، وقد يتحول إلى دخان ويتبدد في الجو. 
كما أن كثيراً من المواد مركبة. والمركب هو اتحاد عنصرين أو عناصر، ويمكن أن ينحل ويعود إلى عناصره الأولى.
فالطبيعة إذن متغيرة، والتغير لا يدل على قوة. فلا يمكن أن تكون مصدراً لخلق مادة أخرى.
كذلك فالطبيعة جامدة، وبلا عقل ولا تفكير، وبهذا لا يمكن أن تكون مصدرا للخلق.
وهناك سؤال هام وهو: ما المقصود بكلمة الطبيعة ؟
أهي المادة الجامدة؟ أهي الجبال والبحار والأرض والجو ؟ وإن كانت هكذا، فهي لا تستطيع أن تخلق إنسانا أو حيوانا. فغير الحي لا يخلق حيا، وغير العاقل لا يخلق عاقلا...
فهل طبيعة الإنسان هي التي كونتنه؟! وهذا غير معقول. لأنه لم تكن له طبيعة قبل أن يكون، وقادرة على تكوينه !!
أم أن كلمة الطبيعة تدل على قوة جبارة غير مفهومة ؟
إن كان الأمر كذلك، فلتكن هذه القوة غي المدركة هي الله، وقد سمّاها البعض الطبيعة. ويكون الأمر مجرد خلاف حول التسميات ، وليس خلافا في الجوهر .
إن كل الملحدين الذين قالوا إن الطبيعة قد أو جدت الكون، لم يقدموا لنا معنى واضحاً لهذه الطبيعة !
نقطة أخرى نذكرها في إثبات وجود الله، وهى الإنسان.
وجود الإنسان:
هذا الكائن العجيب، الذي له عقل وروح وضمير ومشيئة ولا يمكن أن توجده طبيعة بلا عقل ولا مشيئة ولا حياة ولا ضمير !! كيف إذن أمكن وجود هذا الكائن، بكل ما له من تدبير ومشاعر ؟! الكائن صاحب المبادئ ، الذي يحب الحق والعدل ، ويسعى إلى القداسة والكمال ؟ لابد من وجود كائن آخر أسمى منه ليوجده.. لابد من وجود كائن كلى الحكمة، كلى القدرة، بمشيئة تقدر أن توجده.. وهذا ما نسميه الله...
وبخاصة للتركيب العجيب المهل الذي لهذا الإنسان.
يكفى أن نذكر بصمة أصابعه، وبصمة صوته.
عشرات الملايين قد توجد في قطر واحد. وكل إنسان من هؤلاء تكون لأصابعه بصمة تميزه عن باقي الملايين. فن ذا الذي يستطيع أن يرسم لكل اصبع خطوطا تميز بصمته. وتتغير هذه الخطوط من واحد لآخر، وسط آلاف الملايين في قارة واحدة مثل آسيا، أو مئات الملايين في قارة مثل أفريقيا؟! إنه عجيب !!
لابد من كائن ذي قدرة غير محدودة، استطاع أن يفعل هذا..
وما نقوله عن بصمة الأصبع، نقوله أيضا عن بصمة الصوت.
إنسان يكلمك في التليفون. فتقول له " أهلا، فلان ". تناديه باسمه وأنت لا تراه، مميزا بصمة صوته عن باقي الأصوات... 
قدرة الله غير المحدودة تظهر في خلقه للإنسان من أعضاء عجيبة جدا في تركيبها وفى وظيفتها...
المخ مثلاً وما فيه من مراكز البصر، والصوت، والحركة، والذاكرة، والفهم.. الخ.
بحيث لو تلف أحد هذه المراكز، لفقد الإنسان قدرته على وظيفة هذا المركز إلى الأبد..!
من في كل علماء العالم يستطيع أن يصنع مخا، أو مركزا واحدا من مراكز المخ ؟! إنها قدرة الله وحده.
ويعوزنا الوقت إن تحدثنا عن كل جهاز من أجهزة جسد الإنسان، وعن تعاون كل هذه الأجهزة بعضها من البعض الآخر في تناسق عجيب. وأيضا عن العوامل النفسية المؤثرة في الجسد. وعن النظام المذهل الموجود في تركيبة الطبيعة البشرية.
هنا وأحب أن أتعرض إلى نقطة أخرى لإثبات وجود الله، وهى النظام العجيب الموجود في الكون كله.
نظام الكون:
إنك إن رأيت كومة من الأحجار ملقاة في مكان، ربما تقول إنها وجدت هناك بالصدفة. أما إن رأيت أحجاراً تصطف إلى جوار بعضها البعض، وفوق بعضها البعض، حتى تكوّن حجرات وصالات بينها أبواب ولها منافذ وشرفات.. فلابد أن تقول: يقيناً هناك مهندس أو بناء وضع لها هذا النظام...
هكذا الكون في نظامه، لابد من أن الله قد نظمه هكذا. حتى أن بعض الفلاسفة أطلقوا على الله لقب (المهندس الأعظم).
X ولنضرب المثل الأول بقوانين الفلك. وذلك النظام العجيب الذي يربط بين الشموس والكواكب، والذي تخضع له النجوم في حركتها وفى اتجاهاتها، مع العدد الضخم من المجرات والشهب...
الأرض تدور حول نفسها مرة كل يوم، ينتج عنها النهار والليل. ومرة كل عام حول الشمس، تنتج عنها الفصول الأربعة. وهذا النظام ثابت لا يتغير منذ آلاف السنين، أو منذ خلقت هذه الأجرام السمائية ووضعت لها وانين الفلك التي تضبطها...
لهذا كان علم الفلك يدرس في كليات اللاهوت، لأنه يثبت وجود الله، وبالمثل كان يُدرس علم الطب لنفس الغرض.
نفس قانون الفلك نلاحظه في العلالمزمور:لقمر والأرض، التي تنتج عنها أوجه القمر بطريقة منتظمة من محاق إلى هلال إلى تربيع إلى بدر.. لكل هذا ما أجمل قول المرتل في المزمور:
" السموات تحدث بمجد الله، والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه " ( مز 19: 10 ).


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حوار مع ماركسي ملحد لاثبات وجود الله*

البقية

ليس النظام الذي وضعه الله في الكون قاصرا على السماء وما فيها، إنما أيضا ما يختص بالحرارة وضغط الهواء والرياح والأمطار. وكل هذا يحدث في كل بلد بطريقة منتظمة متناسقة، مع ما يتبعه من أنظمة الزراعة والنباتات.
بل ما أعجب ما وضعه الله من نظام في طبيعة النحلة وإنتاجها.
إنها مجرد حشرة. ولكنها تعمل في نظام ثابت ومدهش، وكأنها في جيش منتظم، سواء الملكة أو العمال، وتنتج شهدا له فوائد كثيرة جدا، وبخاصة نوع غذاء الملكات ذي القيمة الغذائية الهائلة الذي يصنعونه فيما يعرف باسم Royal Jelly ويبيعونه في الصيدليات. وما أجمل ما قاله أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقي عن مملكة النحل:
مملكـــة مدبـــرة بامـــرأة مؤمـــرة
تحمــل في العمـــال والصنـــاع عــبء السـيطـــرة 
أعجـــــب لعمــال يــولــون عليهـــم قيصــــرة
هذه النحلة في نظامها تثبت وجود الله. وشهدها الذي تنتجه – في عمق فوائده – يثبت هو أيضا وجود الله. إثبات آخر لوجود الله هو المعجزات.
المعجزات: 
والمعجزات ليست ضد العقل. ولكنها مستوى فوق العقل.
ولكنها سميت معجزات، لأن العقل البشرى عجز عن إدراكها أو تفسيرها. وليس لها إلا تفسير واحد وهو قدرة الله الغير محدودة. هذه التي قال عنها الكتاب ".. كل شيء مستطاع عند الله " ( مر 10: 27 ). وكذلك قول أيوب الصديق " علمت أنك تستطيع كل شيء ولا يعسر عليك أمر" (أي 42: 2 ).
والمعجزات ليست قاصرة على ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس، وإنما هي موجودة في حياتنا العملية، وبخاصة من بعض القديسين.
إن لم يكن شيء من هذا مر عليك في حياتك أو في حياة بعض أقاربك أو معارفك، فاقرأ عنه في الكتب التي سجلت بعض هذه المعجزات في أيامنا، أو في حياة قديسين قد سبقونا مثل الأنبا ابرام أسقف الفيوم، أو أنبا صرابامون أبو طرحة، أو ما يتكرر حدوثه كثيرا في أعياد القديسين. فهذه الذكرى تثبت الإيمان في قلبك...
نقطة أخرى في إثبات وجود الله وهى الاعتقاد العام.
الاعتقاد العام:
الاعتقاد بوجود الله موجود عند جميع الشعوب، حتى عند الوثنيين: يؤمنون بالألوهية، ولكن يخطئون من هو الله...
بل وصل بهم الأمر إلى الإيمان بوجود آلهة كثيرين – وبعضهم آمن بوجود إله لكل صفة يعرفها من صفات الألوهية – وعرفوا أيضا الصلاة التي يقدمونها لله، وما يقدمونه من ذبائح وقرابين...
والإيمان بالله مغروس حتى في نفوس الأطفال.
فإن حدثت الطفل عن الله، لا يقول لك من هو. وإن قلت له " لا تفعل هذا الأمر، لكى لا يغضب الله عليك"، لا يجادلك في هذا..
إنه بفطرته يؤمن بوجود الله، ولا يهتز هذا الإيمان في قلبه أو في فكره، إلا بشكوك تأتى إليه من الخارج: إما كمحاربات من الشيطان أو من أفكار الناس. وذلك حينما يكبر ويدخل في سن الشك .
على أن الإلحاد له أسباب كثيرة ليست كلها دينية.
ففي البلاد الشيوعية، كان الإلحاد هو التربية السياسية الخاطئة، مع الضغط من جانب الحكومة، والخوف من جانب الشعب. فلما زال عامل الخوف بزوال الضغط السياسي دخل في الإيمان عشرات الملايين في روسيا ورومانيا وبولندا وغيرها. أو أنهم أعلنوا إيمانهم الذي ما كانوا يصرحون به خوفا من بطش حكوماتهم.
نوع من الإلحاد هو الإلحاد الماركسي. وقد وصفه بعض الكتاب بأنه كان رفضاً لله، وليس إنكارا لوجود الله.
نتيجة لمشاكل اقتصادية، وبسبب الفقر الذي كان يرزح تحته كثيرون بينما يعيش الأغنياء في حياة الرفاهية والبذخ، لذلك اعتقد هؤلاء الملحدون أن الله يعيش في برج عاجي لا يهتم بآلام الفقراء من الطبقة الكادحة !! فرفضوه ونادوا بأن الدين هو أفيون للشعوب يخدرهم حتى لا يشعروا بتعاسة حياتهم.. !
نوع آخر من الإلحاد هو إلحاد الوجوديين الذين يريدون أن يتمتعوا بشهواتهم الخاطئة التي يمنعهم الله عنها.
وهكذا لسان حالهم يقول " من الخير أن يكون الله غير موجود، لكى نوجد نحن "!! أي لكى نشعر بوجودنا في تحقيق شهواتنا..! وهكذا سخروا من الصلاة الربانية بقولهم " أبانا الذي في السموات ". نعم ليبقى هو في السماء، ويترك لنا الأرض...
إذن ليس هو اعتقادا مبنيا على أسس سليمة.
إنما هو سعى وراء شهوات يريدون تحقيقها...
قصّة:
أخيرا أحب أن أقول لك قصة أختم بها هذا الحديث.
اجتمع مؤمن وملحد. فقال الملحد للمؤمن: ماذا يكون شعورك لو اكتشفت بعد الموت أنه لا يوجد فردوس ونار، وثواب وعقاب، بينما قد أتعبت نفسك عبثاً في صوم وصلاة وضبط نفس!! 
فأجاب المؤمن: أنا سوف لا أخسر شيئا، لأني أجد لذة في الحياة الروحية. ولكن ماذا يكون شعورك إن اكتشفت بعد الموت أنه يوجد ثواب وعقاب، وفردوس ونار.. ؟!
أما أنت أيها الابن العزيز، فليثبت الرب إيمانك.
مقتبس من كتاب سنوات مع أسئلة الناس ( أسئلة لاهوتية وعقائدية "أ")
لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حوار مع ماركسي ملحد لاثبات وجود الله*

كلنا مررنا بمرحله البحث عن الله
انصحه بقرائه الكتب التاليه
الدر، جون. الاحجار تتكلم. تعريب دكتور عزت زكي. القاهرة
عالم اثاركان ملحد لمده 30 عام متخصص في اثار الكتاب المقدس الكتاب اعلن في كتابه اننا لم نصل لكل اثار الانجيل لكنه يؤكد انه لم يجد اثر واحد ينفي المعلومات التارخيه في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه
الكتاب مقسم حسب الحقبات التارخيه حتي القرن الاول
بالرغم من انه كبير الحجم الا انه من اجمل ماقرأت

العوده للايمان د يونج ترجمه د ثروت عكاشه
احد تلاميذ فرويد بعد 40 سنه من الالحاد اعلن ان الانسان لايمكنه العيش الطبيعي بدون الاعتماد علي قوه خارجيه
وقام بتعديلات كثيره علي نظريه فرويد والعلاج النفسي وخاصه الحافز الجنسي وعدله الي الي حافز الاشباع الشغصي

واود ان اذكر مقوله لاحد العلماء الحاصلين علي جائزه نوبل للعلوم
ان الدارس للحمض النووي DNAيكتشف ان فرصه الصدفه في تكوين الخليقه كفرصه حدوث انفجار في مطبعه نتج عنه رص حروف المطبعه لتكون قاموس من الحجم الكبير

هل تعلم أن الحوار تبادل أفكار وحجج وبراهين..
ماذا يكون رد فعلك عندما تتعامل مع من لا يؤمن بالله ولا يؤمن سوى بالمنطق..
الملحدون من أعقد ما واجهت فى الحوارات واكثرها إمتاعاً..

إليكم عينة.. كيف ينظر الملحد للتفكير الدينى ومن يؤمنون بالله:



1- الحجة المنزهة عن المنطق: 
أ) اذا كان اللـه موجود فالمنطق موجود. 
ب) المنطق موجود. 
ج) اذن اللـه موجود. 


2- الحجة الكونية السببية: 
ا) اذا قلت ان لشيء مُسبّب، فله مُسبّب. 
ب) انا اقول ان للكون مُسبّب. 
ج) اذن للكون مُسبّب. 
د) اذن اللـه موجود. 

3- الحجة التعريفية: 
ا) أنا أعرّف اللـه بـ "س". 
ب) بما أني أقدر أن أتصور "س"، اذن "س" موجود. 
ج) اذن اللـه موجود. 

4- حجة الجمال: 
ا) اليست الوردة جميلة؟ 
ب) اذن اللـه موجود. 

5- حجة الشتم: 
ا) فلان لا يؤمن باللـه، و هو ابن ** و **** (دواعى رقابية)
ب) اذن اللـه موجود. 

6- حجة الترهيب: 
ا) اذا اللـه غير موجود، فسنموت و ينتهي الامر! 
ب) اذن اللـه موجود. 

7- حجة الاقتباس من الكتب المُنزلة: 
ا) الاية الفلانية تقول كذا و كذا. 
ب) والاية الفلانية تقول كذا و كذا. 
ج) اذن اللـه موجود. 

8- حجة الذكاء: 
ا) انا أعرف اللـه، لكنكم أغبى من أن تفهموا حجتي. 
ب) اذن اللـه موجود. 

9- حجة الغباء: 
ا) أعلم أنكم أذكى مني، لكن اللـه نوّر قلبي و اظلم قلوبكم. 
ب) اذن اللـه موجود. 

10- الحجة العائلية: 
ا) الماما و البابا قالولي فيه اللـه. 
ب) اذن اللـه موجود. 

11- حجة الحروف العشوائية: 
ا) ألم، طلسم، ق ، ص، يس. 
ب) اذن اللـه موجود. 

12- حجة المذهب الاقتصادي: 
ا) الشيوعيون لا يؤمنون باللـه. 
ب) الشيوعية مذهب خاطئ. 
ج) اذن اللـه موجود. 

13- حجة الانترنت: 
ا) الموقع الفلاني يقول ان اللـه موجود. 
ب) هاك الرابط: ... 
ج) اذن اللـه موجود. 

14- حجة الدمار الغير كامل: 
ا) سقطت طائرة و مات ركابها الـ 143 كلهم. 
ب) لكن هناك طفل نجا وليس به الا حروق درجة ثالثة. 
ج) اذن اللـه موجود. 

15- حجة الهتاف المتكرر: 
ا) اللـه اكبر!! لا اله الا اللـه!! اللـه اكبر!! 
ب) اذن اللـه موجود. 

16- حجة الايمان: 
ا) هناك المليارات من المسلمين. 
ب) ما شاء اللـه! 
ج) اذن اللـه موجود. 

17- حجة عدم الايمان: 
ا) معظم البشر من غير المسلمين. 
ب) اذن أعمى الشيطان قلوبهم. 
ج) اذن اللـه موجود. 

18- حجة المفاهيم الابداعية: 
ا) اللـه هو وجه الطفل عند الولادة. 
ب) اللـه محبة. 
ج) اللـه الجمال في مغيب الشمس. 
د) اللـه دفئ قلبي. 
هـ) بما ان كل هذه الامور موجودة. 
و) اذن اللـه موجود. 

19- حجة الحزّر فزّر والاستغماية: 
ا) أعلم انه لا دليل واضح على وجود اللـه. 
ب) لكن هذا امتحان لنرى من يؤمن بالدين الصحيح! 
ج) اذن اللـه موجود. 

20- حجة البوكس: 
ا) محمد علي كلاي أسلم. 
ب) اذن اللـه موجود. 

21- حجة الصلاة: 
ا) ما هو منطقك؟ (الملحد يشرح وجهة نظره). 
ب) سأصلي من أجلك. (المسيحى يجيب)
ج) اذن اللـه موجود. 

22- حجة غياب اللاأدلة: 
ا) ليس هناك دليل ان اللـه (غير) موجود. 
ب) اذن اللـه موجود. 

23- حجة غياب العلامة: 
ا) إلهي، اذا كنت موجوداً، لا تعطني أي علامة. 
ب) 000000
ج) اذن اللـه موجود. 

24- حجة القتل: 
ا) (الملحد يقدم حجته). 
ب) (المؤمن ينقض الحجة بأن يقتل الملحد). 
ج) اذن اللـه موجود. 

25- حجة اللارؤية: 
ا) اللـه لا يراه أحد. 
ب) نحن الان لا نرى اللـه. 
ج) اذن اللـه موجود؟

26- حجة العلم: 
ا) هناك علماء يؤمنون باللـه. 
ب) اذن اللـه موجود. 

27- حجة الجهل: 
ا) حتى الجهلاء يؤمنون ان اللـه موجود. 
ب) اذن اللـه موجود. 

28- حجة الخير: 
ا) انظر للخير الكثير في الدنيا. 
ب) هذا برهان على كرم الخالق. 
ج) اذن اللـه موجود. 

29- حجة الشر: 
ا) انظر كم هناك شر و دمار. 
ب) هذا دليل على غضب الخالق. 
ج) اذن اللـه موجود. 

30- الحجة التفضيلية: 
ا) فلان مسلم و غني. 
ب) فلان كافر و فقير. 
ج) هذا من فضل اللـه على المؤمنين. 
د) اذن اللـه موجود. 

31- الحجة التفضيلية العكسية: 
ا) فلان مسلم و فقير. 
ب) فلان كافر و غني. 
ج) اللـه يمتحن ايمان المؤمنين بالبلاء. 
د) اذن اللـه موجود. 

32- حجة النصر: 
ا) الدولة الاسلامية الفلانية هزمت الكفار. 
ب) هذا دليل على ضلال الكفر. 
ج) اذن اللـه موجود. 

33- حجة الهزيمة: 
ا) الدولة الاسلامية الفلانية هـُزمت. 
ب) هذا دليل على قلة ايمان المسلمين. 
ج) اذن اللـه موجود.


هكذا ينظر الملحد لتصرفات اًصحاب أى دين..
هل هناك من يجرؤ على الإعتراض بانه لم يعجب ببعض هذا النقد... أشك..
هكذا الملحدون.. تفسير منطقى بثير الإعجاب.. ومن هنا يتسلل الإلحاد إلى القلوب.. يقال أن هناك فترة يحارب فيها كل منا بفكر الإلحاد.. أنا شخصياً مررت بفترة مماثلة


----------



## ra.mi62 (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حوار مع ماركسي ملحد لاثبات وجود الله*



> هل العلم و المنطق يعقل الله حتى يثبته او ينفيه؟


 
*شكرا الك اخي الحبيب على كلامك الرائع *
*بس  صحة الكتاب المقدس مبرهن عليه علميا على صحته وانه لاتوجد به أي خطأ والكتاب المقدس يقول( الله )*
*وهذا يعني  ان الله موجود لان الكتاب المقدس لايوجد به أي خطأ وصحته مبرهن عليه علميا *

*وأيضا كما انت قلت أخي الحبيب الايمان هو أهم حاجة حتى تؤمن بوجود الله*

*الرب يباركك أخي الحبيب ماي روك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حوار مع ماركسي ملحد لاثبات وجود الله*

ميرسى يا اندرو وربنا يوفقك 

وأنا أحب أشترك معااااااك :yahoo:

معرفة المسيح بين الذهن والعقل:

(اصلّي بالروح واصلّي بالذهن ايضا.ارتل بالروح وارتل بالذهن ايضا.1كو 14 : 15)

هذا الموضوع هام جدآآآآآآآآآآ لمن يريد معرفة الله معرفة حقيقية .ارجو التفكير العميق فى هذه الكلامات والبحث فيها مع نعمة الله التى تعطى للانسان الصادق المحب للمسيح. هناك فرق كبير جدآآآآآآآآآآآ بين معرفة الله بالعقل ومعرفة الله بالذهن .

فكثيرون جدآ يعرفون الله بالعقل ربما كل العالم اليوم يعرف الله بالعقل ويعترفون بهذه المعرفة بدون مشاكل وينادى كل العالم بمختلف أنواعه ولغاته بأن " الله عرفوه بالعقل" وهذه كارثة إيمانية .ومن العجيب أن هذه المعرفة لا تختلف عن معرفة الشياطين أيضآ عن الله :

(انت تؤمن ان الله واحد.حسنا تفعل.والشياطين يؤمنون ويقشعرون يع 2 : 19)

أذا معرفة العقل معرفة خطيرة جدآ والايمان بالعقل يتساوى فيه الانسان مع أيمان الشياطين!! أنظروا هذه الخطورة !! أذا حدث لك ضيق وملل من تكملة الموضوع أو وقفت موقف المنتقد والمعارض بثورة من هذا الموضوع أرجوك راجع نفسك يا عزيزى ربما تكون مرتاح لهذا النوع من الايمان لانه سهل وهو أيمان يشجعه الشيطان!!!!

مرة أخرى أرجوك أن تفكر فى الامر وأن تفتح له قلبك أذا كنت تريد معرفة حقيقية لله.عمومآ معرفة الله العقلية هى السمه الغالبة على أجيالنا الحديثة .
اذا ماهى معرفة الله بالعقل وماهى معرفة الله بالذهن الذى تكلم عنها الانجيل.؟؟

معرفة الله بالعقل:


هى معرفة تعتمد على أمكانيات الانسان وقدراته العقلية والذكاء .فى فحص الله .وتضع الله بطبيعته غير المفحوصة تحت فحص العقل . وتقبل وتتهلل بكل شيئ عن الله يتفق مع المنطق العقلى .وكثيرآ ما يحدث تصادم بين أمور الله وخاصآ الفائقة على العقل وبين إمكانيات العقل المحددوة جدآ بالنسبة لله ,...

وتكون النتيجة الخطيرة هو أن الانسان يحاول أن يمنطق ويخضع هذه الاشياء الفائقة للعقل وبالتالى يخرج بها عن حقيقتها ويصورها بصور بعيدة جدآآآآ عن طبيعة هذه الامور ,وتكون النيجة أن الانسان بعقله يخترع كلمات ومفاهيم تصف طبيعة الله وطبيعة الله غير قابلة للوصف بهذه الكلمات .

أما أخطر شيئ فى هذه المعرفة العقلية أنها منفصلة تمامآ عن القلب .والقلب قاعدة السلوك عند الانسان حسب قول المسيح له المجد:

(الانسان الصالح من كنز قلبه الصالح يخرج الصلاح.والانسان الشرير من كنز قلبه الشرير يخرج الشر.فانه من فضلة القلب يتكلم فمه. لو 6 : 45)

أى أن من يعرف الله بالعقل فهو فقط يجتهد فى معرفة الله ويحشو عقله بمعلومات ويفرح كل ما يقتنى معلومات أكثر ,ولكن تظل هذه المعلومات فى حيز عقله فقط أما سلوكه وحياته الداخلية بعيدة تمامآ عن هذه المعرفة .

فهو يكون دكتور فى الدراسات الخاصة بالله ولكن يسلك بصورة بعيدة تماما عن محبة الله فنجد كل ما يزداد هذا الانسان فى هذه المعرفة يزداد فى الكبرياء والتعالى عن الناس .ويشعر انه هو الوحيد الذى له السلطان أن يحكم فى الخطاة والمنحرفين عن الايمان .

معرفة الذهن:
هذه هى معرفة الله حسب الانجيل .وهى ثمرة الخلاص وأتحاد الله بالانسان فمن نعمة التجسد أن معرفة الله صارت بالذهن وأيضآ حدث تلاحم بين الذهن والقلب فى الانسان الجديد..

ويكمن خلف هذا ,أن الروح القدس سكن داخل الانسان وبالتالى وهب النور لذهن الانسان ليعرف الله معرفة حقيقية.أتضرع اليك يا عزيز أن تفكر فى هذه الكلامات ولا تعطى الشيطان فرصة أنه يبعدك عنها لانه من الضرورى أن الشيطان يشكك فى هذه المعرفة لانها معرفة ضدد معرفة الشيطان ولا يستطيع قبولها.

ولان المعرفة بالذهن هى معرفة قاعدتها القلب لذلك كل ذرة معرفة من هذا النوع يترجم فورآ الى تغير فى سلوك الانسان أنظر كيف يقول بولس الرسول وأفطن لهذا الامر:

(ولا تشاكلوا هذا الدهر.بل تغيّروا عن شكلكم بتجديد اذهانكم لتختبروا ما هي ارادة الله الصالحة المرضية الكاملة
رو 12 : 2)

وواضح جدآ أن المعرفة حسب العقل هى معرفة هذا الدهر .ويصرخ بولس الرسول أن نقبل تجديد الذهن الذى عمله يسوع فينا لنعرفه معرفة حقيقية بالذهن المفتوح على القلب...
وبالتالى هذه المعرفة والتى تستقر فى القلب وتدخل من الذهن .تكون قاعدة لتغير سلوك الانسان فهى معرفة تدفع وبصورة مستمرة الانسان لتغير سلوكه لكى يكون دائمآ حسب أرادة الله وتكون هذه المعرفة نور ومرشد للانسان لكى لا ينحرف أبدآ عن ارادة الله الصالحة.

والانسان الذى يعرف الله بهذه المعرفة يتجلى الله عنده جدآآ ويكتشف عظمة ومجد الله بصورة فائقة وينكشف أمام قلبه أن مجد الله هو المجد الوحيد فى كل الوجود وليس هناك مجد أخر .وبالتالى كل ما يذاد هذا الانسان بهذه المعرفة كل ما يزداد أنسحاق ووداعة فيشعر بأنه عبد لله حتى ولو أخذ من الله أمجاد لا توصف:

(فقالت مريم هوذا انا أمة الرب.ليكن لي لو 1 :38)

وأخيرآ من يعرف الله بالذهن يملك حكمة من الله لا يستطيع كل مقاوموه فى الشر ان ينالوا منه لانها حكمة من الروح القدس:

(((((هنا الذهن الذي له حكمة رؤ 17 : 9)))))))))))))

وهذه الحكمة التى ترافق معرفة الله بالذهن هى فقط من أجل الشهادة لله وتمجيد اسم الله القدوس وتدفع الانسان أن يحتمل اى شيئ حتى الظلم والموت من أجل الشهادة للمسيح أما معرفة العقل فهى من أجل الافتخار بالذات أو التجارة بكلمة الله للمكاسب المادية::

(ومنازعات اناس فاسدي الذهن وعادمي الحق يظنون ان التقوى تجارة.تجنب مثل هؤلاء. 1تي 6 : 5)​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حوار مع ماركسي ملحد لاثبات وجود الله*

إثبات وجود الله

يمكن ذلك بخمسة براهين عقلية :
(1) نظرية (2) طبيعية (3) أدبية (4) من الاعتقاد العام 
(5) من طموح النفس البشرية
ويمكن إثبات ذلك إذا تأملنا حوادث أربع.

(1) نشوء المادة
ونحن نقول أنه لايمكن وجودها بدون الله 
أ – المادة موجودة ولا جدال فى ذلك
ب – لو مرت لحظة فى الماضى وخلت من كائن ما لما وجد شئ من الكائنات وإلا فمن صنع الكائن الأول ؟ أصنع نفسه؟
وهذا مستحيل فالملوم لا قدرة له .
ج – الواقع أنه بين الكائنات واحد كان بالضرورة موجودا منذ الأزل ولولا ذلك لما وجد شئ وهذا الكائن لم يخلق نفسه 
فمن هو هذا الكائن .
د – أهذا الكائن الضرورى هو هذا العالم المنظور أما هو خارج عنه . ونحن نقول انه ليس هو العلم أولا
ثانيا- لان العالم أينما سرت ترى فيه حدودا وأنواعا من النقص وليس هذا هو الكمال الذى يلزم للكائن الضرورى الأزلى .
ثالثا- الكائن الضرورى كل ما فيه ضرورى أما العالم فتغير ويمكن أن تنتقل الورقة من عالم النبات إلى عالم . الحماد إذا أحرقتها والتغير دليل الضعف لا يدل على الأزلية
ذ- الكائن الضرورى أذن خارج عن هذا العالم وهو الله 

(2) نشوء الحركة 

لا يمكن تفسير وجود الحركة بدون الله .
(1)نشاهد الحركة فى المادة .
(2)الحركة فى المادة ليس اختيارية .
(3)الحركة أذن ليست من أصل المادة . ولا هى أزلية أيضا . لأن العلماء يقولون بأن القوة تظهر بعاملى الحركة والحرارة . وهم يقولون فى نفس الوقت أنه كلما علت الحرارة نقصت الحركة و يقولون بأن الحرارة آخذة فى الازدياد شيئا فشيئا . وعليه فلو أن الحركة أزلية مع قانون الضعف المتملك عليها لكانت الأزلية كافية لملا شاتها. و حيث أنها ليست من المادة لا هى أزلية . أذن فهو من مصدر آخر وهو الله 

(3)نشوء الحياة 

لا يمكن تفسير الحياة بدون الله . لا شك فى أن الطبيعة كانت أولا خالية من الحياة بخلاف ما هى عليها اليوم . فمن أين هذه الحياة إلى الطبيعة . وبديهى أنها ليست من المادة غير الحياة . فالكائن الحى يختلف اختلافا جوهريا من غير الحى . 
(1)الكائن الحى شخص غير الحى مجموع خلايا يمكن إنقاصها أوتقسيمها من دون حدوث ضرر ما لذلك ترى أجزاء الحى متضامنة يعمل كل لخير المجموع فهى أجزاء منظمة . فأوعية الجلد تتعاقد فما بينما لتوقف التبخر لارتفاع الحرارة فى حالة برودة الجو .
كما تتعدد الإفراز العرق ليرطب هذا العرق الجسم فى حالة الحرارة .
(ب) الكائن الحى يتغذى ليصون حياته . وغير الحى لا يعمل ذلك .
(ج) الكائن الحى ينمو بهذه التغذية وهذا لا تشاهده فى غير الحى .
(د) الكائن الحى ينطوى داخله على أصل الفعل يتحرك من ذاته بخلاف غير الحى الذى لا يعمل إلا بمحرك آخر . مثلا ...
(ذ) الحى يولد من أبوين . وله ذرية وهذه لا وجود لها فى نواحى الطبيعة غير الحياة 
(2)أن الحياة فى العالم لها بداية فقد . اثبت العلم أن المادة كانت ملهبة و كانت حرارة الأرض الذى يقول أنه لم يوجد 
فى الصخور التى تكونت فى العصور التى تكونت فى العصور الأولى أى أثر للكائنات ذات الحياة 
فى حين وجد من هذه الكائنات الحية فى الطبقات الجيولوجية التى تكونت بعد ذلك . 
(3)أن أول كائن حى ليس فى الواقع معلولا للمادة غير الحياة كما قلنا ويلزم أذن يكون مصدر آخر هو الله . 
مصدر آخر هو الله . 
اعتراض : يقولون أن بعض العلماء تمكن من إخراج كائنات حية من المادة غير الحية ونحن 
نرد على ذلك :

أنه لو صح ذلك – فلا يد حض قوانا . لأنه يوجد فرق بين خروج كائن حى من كائن غير حى والقول أن الكائن غير الحى هو علة وجود الحى . وزيادة على ذلك فأن جميع محاولات التوليد الاختيارى قد حبطت حتى الآن . وكم من مرة حاولوا أن يخلقوا 
إنسانا فلم يعلموا إلا تمثالا . وبالأجمال مادام من المسلم به أن الجرثومة هى أصل وجود كل كائن حى فنشأ الحياة 
على الكرة الأرضية بعد أن بيناه يستلزم وجود علة أولى غير المادة وهذه العلة هى الله 

(4)نشوء الإنسان 

بعد أن أثبتنا أن المادة كانت خالية من الحياة يلزم أن نثبت أن الإنسان لم يكن ثمرة الحيوان فالفرق الجوهرى بين الإنسان وأرقى الحيوانات ظاهر فالإنسان يمتاز عن 
الحيوان فيما يلى :
(1)الفكر: فالحيوان تتعلق معرفته بالمحسوسات . أما الفضيلة والآداب فأنه يجهلها
(2)التمييز: فالإنسان يقابل الأشياء ببعضها ثم يفضل بعضها على الآخر أما الحيوان فلا يقدر . 
(3)التعليل: وهو الإنتاج المنطقى . فيحكم مثلا بأن الله عادل ثم يحكم بأن العدل من الكمال ونستنتج من 
ذلك أن الله كامل . فهل للحيوان قدرة على ذلك 
لا ننكر أن بين الحيوانات ماله الجهاز الصوتى ولكن شتان بين هذه الحيوانات أينما و الإنسان الأخرى فالببغاء تكرر الكلمات دون فهم أما الخرس فيتفاهمون ولو بالإشارة . 
(د) الترقى : الإنسان المتكلم الناطق بالضرورة يترك أفكاره لمن بعده ومن مجموعها تترقى الحياة أما الحيوان فمع ما يراه من تقدم الإنسان فأنه لا يرقى وما نراه فى الحيوان من ترقية ظاهرة فترجع ألى نباهة الإنسان الذى عمله . 
(و) الأخلاق: فى الإنسان شعور أدبى . وعنده فكرة عن الخير والشر وعن الثواب والعقاب . أما الحيوان فليس عنده شئ من ذلك . ومن نريده من الحيوان أن يعمله لا نجعله عليه كواجب كلا فهو لا يقدر ولا يفهم ذلك إذا عاقبناه فلا نعمل ذلك على سبيل لفت نظرة الى تقصيره . ولكن لكى نترك فى حافظته فقط . ذكرى فعلته مصحوبة بالألم وهذا يكفى لروعه .
(ز) الشعور الدينى : أى الميل إلى الديانة .
نجد أناسا لم يكن لهم دين خاص قد اصبحوا متدينين فلو لم يكن لهم استعداد طبيعى تدينوا . آما الحيوان فلا يحدث له شئ من هذا 
نرى من هذه الفروق أن كلا من الإنسان و الحيوان له طبع مختلف عن الآخر . ولا يمكن أن يصبح الحيوان إنسان و بالعكس . 
قد يمكن أن يتطور اللون الأبيض ألى الأسود بتغيرات غير محسوسة ولكن لا يمكن مهما طال الأمد
أن يصبح اللون صوتا . وهكذا قد يتصور المرء حدوث تحول من الكنغو إلى القرد ولكن لا يمكن من القرد إلى الإنسان 
( إذا لم يكن الإنسان ثمرة ما قبله ولكنه من الله )

++++++++++++ +++++
البرهان الثانى وهو الطبيعى 

نظام العالم : يمكن من نظام العلم أن نثبت وجود الله . ونضع فى قضية منطقية تشمل مقدمتين ونتيجة .
المقدمة الكبرى : أن العالم منظم لغاية يراد بلوغه . 
المقدمة الصغرى : أن تنظما كهذا لابد أن يكون من صنع صانع ماهر . 
النتيجة : أذن يوجد صانع ماهر الذى نظم العالم . 
المقدمة الكبرى : أن العالم منظم لغاية ونعرف ذلك من دقة النظام وكونه يودى حتما إلى غاية ظاهرة فى نظام النبات والجماد والحيوان والإنسان والأوقات . ويوجد فرق بين ولد يصنع أجزاء ساعة بعضها بجوار بعض بلا تمييز وصانع ماهر يضعها بترتيب لتؤدى غاية هى معرفة الوقت . وبمجرد النظر إلى الترتيب الأخير تشعر بأن النظام رتب لغاية ومقصد هو معرفة الوقت . 
مثال : جسم الإنسان مثلا نراه منظما على طريقة عجيبة فهو يتغذى وفيه آلة تحول الغذاء ألى عناصر نافعة آلة تطرد الفضلات ثم يحمل الدم الحياة إلى جميع الأعضاء بواسطة الشرايين ويعود بعد ما يفسد بالأوردة ثم يصير الدم ثانيا نقيا وهكذا تسترد دورة الدم . البعد بأن نظام العالم ليدل على غاية بدليل أن هناك كائنات لا تقع لها ولا غاية كما توجد كائنات أخرى ضارة . فهل يعقل أن يكون هذا النظام قد وضع عن طريق الصدقة ؟ يدل هذا على منظم قدير .
اعتراض :
(أ‌)بأن جهلنا بفائدة كائن مالا يمنع وجود فائدة له وجهلنا هذا دليل على أن علمنا ناقص
(ب‌) أما الكائنات التى يقولون عنها أنها ضارة فقد يكون لها خصيات مفيدة فالكائنات السامة مثلا تستعمل فى الصيدلة كأدوية شافية والحيوانات المفترسة تقى النبات شر الحيوانات التى تأكله . 
(2) المقدمة الصغرى :
من هذا النظام تستدل على وجود صانع ما هو حين نظرنا إلى الساعة وهى بنظمها غاية هى معرفة ( تعيين الوقت ) يدور فى خلدنا أن هناك صانعا وضعها على هذا النمط وعلى هذا النحو 
نحكم أيضا بنظام البيعة على وجود صانع ماهر نظمها . 
اعتراض :
يقولون أن نظام الكون جاء بالصدفة وهو نتيجة النواميس الطبيعية . ونرد على ذلك : 
(1) أن الصدقة لا توجد نظاما بل خللا فما بذلك بنظام الكون وهل يمكن حين ننظر طيارة فى الجو أن نقول أنها من عمل الصدفة أم تدل على صانع ماهر صنعها .
(ب) وليس النظام أيضا نتيجة النواميس الطبيعية لكنه خاضع لهذه النواميس التى وضعها الله فكل قانون مشروع .


اعتراض :


** يقولون أن النواميس وجدت بالضرورة **
وهذا غلط فقد أثبتنا أن العالم كائن غير ضرورى الوجود ولو كان كل شئ فى العالم ضرورى الوجود لكان كل ما يصدر منا من الانفعال ضرورى أيضا وينتج من هذا أنه لا فرق بين القديس والشرير .


** النتيجة **


مادام العالم منظما وما دام هذا النظام لا يصدر إلا عن صانع ماهر . أذن يوجد صانع ماهر للعالم
+++ هو الله +++
++++++++++++ ++++++
البرهان الرابع : الاعتقال العام بوجود الله



لا يمكن أن يكون إجماعا على ضلال . فالأمم مع اختلافها فى الجنس والعادات لم تختلف فى عقيدة وجود الله . وها هو التاريخ يدلنا على أن جميع الأمم كانت تعبد ألها ولو أنهم اختلفوا فى معرفة طبيعته . فالبوذية التى تجهل طبيعة الله تقر بوجود الله . 
وكذلك الذبوح الذين قال البعض عنهم أنهم بلا آله ثبت أنهم مؤمنون بوجود كائن أعلا . فهم يؤدون له واجبات . وهب أن هؤلاء لا يعرف آلها . فهل يقدم هذا حجة على عدم وجوده . وهل مخالفة الجهلاء الفكرة عالم تبطلها فوجود الملاحدة إذ صح وجودهم لا يبطل حقيقة الأيمان . 
والأهل هل ننكر حواسنا لأن فى العالم خرسا . وعميانا . وعرجا . وبالجملة فالدليل على وجود الله لا يطلب من إجماع أفراد بل من إجماع الأمم . 
اعتراض : 
أن الإجماع وحده لا يمكن أن تكون دليلا على وجود الله . فلقد جمع الناس مرة على خطأ .. نعم . اجمع الناس مرة على خطأ . ولكن سرعان مازال هذا الخطأ وظهرالحق وجود الله أمر معروف منذ ابتداء الكون فلو أنه ضلال لانقشعت هذه الفكرة . ولكن هذه الحقيقة تزداد كل يوم رسوخا والعلم يؤيد ذلك وكذا المنطق لأنها ليست وليدة . الشهوات فالنظر يرى الكون والعقل يحكم بأن هذا النظام لابد له من منظم . 
اعتراض : 
يقولون أن الناس تأثروا من الزوابع . وتحت هذا الشعور المخيف وأمام هذه الظواهر التى لم يستطيعوا تعليلها ولكى يستريحوا اخترعوا وجود الله . 


الجواب :
لو أن الناس سلموا بوجود الله نظرا للمخاوف لكانت عقبدتهم فيه دائما أنه مخيف جبار فقط ولكن الناس يعرفونه صالحا 
محبا رحيما . وزد على ذلك كيف يكون الجهل هو سبب اعتقاده به فى حين أن العلماء يؤمنون بوجوده أيضا .


اعتراض :


يقولون أن العلماء القدماء اخترعوا الله لردع الأشرار .


الجواب :
أن القول من قبيل التخمين فقط . فأن القدماء لم يخترعوا الله لكنهم تسلموا الأيمان ممن قبلهم ثم إستخدموه و لا يمكن أن تستخدم غير الموجود .


اعتراض : يقولون أن هذا من اختراع الكهنة .
الجواب : 
لست أدرى كيف يوجد الكاهن قبل وجود الله . فقد أقيم الكهنة على أساس وجود الله .



++++++++++++ +++++++++ +


البرهان الخامس :طموح النفس يثبت وجود الله .

هذا البرهان نفسى بحت تظهر منه أشواق الناس إلى وجود الله وبالتاكد أننا لا نكتفى بهذا البرهان للإثبات ولذا قدمنا البراهين العقلية أولا لأن العقل أولا لأن العقل مهمة عظيمة فهو مركز المعرفة والآن نقدم البرهان القلبى العاطفى . 

ولا شك أن نفسنا تطمح إلى غير المتناهى : 

(1) فمط محنا لا تحد . 
(2) أننا محدودين .
(3) عدم التناسب بين الحالتين السابقتين ظاهر وواضح لا يحتاج إلى تدليل فأننا لا نشبع من الغنى و كذلك لا نشبع من الحب فقد ينشأ الحب الصادق سعادة ولكننا أحيانا إغراض المحبوب 
(4) ونحن لا نطيح فى غير المتناهى فى المدى فقط بل وفى المتناهى فى الأمد أيضا . فنحن نبغى الحياة كلها ثم نرجو أن لا تنتهى أمامنا لنشيع مطمحنا أذن لا سعادة كاملة فى العالم وأننا ننشد هذا الكمال فمن أوعنا هذا الشعور لاشك أنه الله .


يخطر علينا هذا السؤال " إذا كانت هذه أدلة كافية للإقناع فلم يوجد ملا حدة والجواب لا يوجد ملا حدة يطمئنون إلى إلحادهم . ولو كانوا كذلك .
(1) لما أبغضوا الله لأنه كيف يبغضون غير الموجود .
(2) لما حاولوا دائما إثبات عدم وجوده .
(3) لم يحاولوا دائما إقناع الآخرين بعدم وجوده . وهذا دليل على عدم ارتياحهم إلى فكرهم وهم يريدون أن يثبتوا منها . لذلك يكثرون من المناقشة فيها . نعم أن المؤمن يحاول إقناع الغير لعلمه أن فى ذلك خيرا . أما الملحدون فلا يمكنهم أن يقولون أن أثر الكفر كأثر الإيمان.​


----------



## ramymarx (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مبدائيا انا بترفع عن الرد على ناس جايبة كل براهينها من على جوجل وكاتبة كلمات بحث معروفى ولو عايزين اجيبلكم المواقع اللى انتو ناقلين منها والمواقع اللى بترد على نقلكم اللى انتو فرحانين بيه انا مستعد بس بكده هنخش فى حوار طرشان انا اعلى منه بكتير لان ده حوار جهلة وناسي متعرفش غير انها تقعد على النت وجوجل مبتتقفلش وعليه انا هحط شوية اسئلة كنت ناوى احط عشر اسئلة بس فى ناس غاليين عليا اتوسطوا وقالولى خليهم سؤال سؤال علشان انتو غلابة

السؤال الاول:

لماذا خلقنى الله؟
هل خلقنى الله لاعبده وكيف له ان يحتاج للعبادة 
اذن هو خلقنى لانه يحبنى كما قال ان لذته فى بنى ادم
لا هذا يجعلنى قادر على حرمان الله من لذته حين تفنى قنابل البشر بنى ادم وهل يمككن حرمان الله من لذته
خلقنى الله لاسباب يعلمها هو ولا اعلمها انا
هل هذا منطق ان اكون موجود لاسباب لا اعرفها وكيف له ان يعاقبنى على عدم اتباع اسباب خلقى التى لا اعرفها اصلا هل هذا عدل
اريد رد صريح وواضح وبلاش ننقل من جوجل علشان كل اللى هينقل من جوجل هروح حاططله الرابط اللى نقل منه وافضحه قدام الكل
يا اكلم ناس بتفهم وتتحاور يا بلاش


----------



## اغريغوريوس (23 ديسمبر 2008)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> مبدائيا انا بترفع عن الرد على ناس جايبة كل براهينها من كلمات بحث معروعلى جوجل وكاتبة فى ولو عايزين اجيبلكم المواقع اللى انتو ناقلين منها والمواقع اللى بترد على نقلكم اللى انتو فرحانين بيه انا مستعد بس بكده هنخش فى حوار طرشان انا اعلى منه بكتير لان ده حوار جهلة وناسي متعرفش غير انها تقعد على النت وجوجل مبتتقفلش وعليه انا هحط شوية اسئلة كنت ناوى احط عشر اسئلة بس فى ناس غاليين عليا اتوسطوا وقالولى خليهم سؤال سؤال *علشان انتو غلابة*


*سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح*
*اهلا بيك يا رامي انا سعيد بعد مفتحت الموضوع باشهر*
*دخولك *

*نص الرد ود بتاعتيا نا كتبها زي حكاية نيوتن وحكاية الطالب عندي في كتاب قصص قصيرة لابونا الغالي القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي *
*فلا داعي لان تلقي التهم بعض المشاركات من بعض المواقع لانها مفيدة مش حكاية املاء الموضوع*
*ثانيا انت الي غلبان لانك مدقتش العيشة مع المسيح*

*تظن ان في عدم وجدو اله فية حرية بينما انت عبد مقيد لشهواتك وذلاتك فبالالحاد مباح لك من اصغر خطية لاكبر خطية *

عليا لعموم نبتدي باسئلتك


> لماذا خلقنى الله؟


*خلقك الله لانة يحبك مش علشان تعبدة *
*الله لم يخلق الانسان علشان يعبدة او يبقي ملاك ويسبح لربنا لا يا ماركس او رامي المسيح مش محتاج لتمجيد او عبادة علشان يخلقك انت يا رامي*

*فى القداس الغريغوري بنقول " لم تكن أنت محتاجاً إلى عبوديتى , بل أنا المحتاج إلى ربوبيتك *
*فالله خلقك علشان بيحبك*
*ومن حنو الله يا رامي جعلك تتمتع بالوجود*
*قبل الخليقة كان الله وحده . كان الله منذ الأزل هو الكائن الوحيد الموجود . وكان مكتفياً بذاته . وكان ممكناً ألا يوجد الإنسان , ولا أى مخلوق آخر . ولكن الله من كرمه وصلاحه , أنعم بنعمة الوجود على هذا العدم الذى أسماه إنساناً . خلقه لكي يتمتع بالوجود .*

*إذن من أجل الإنسان تم هذا الخلق .يا رامي وليس من اجل عبادة الله او كما تعتقد انت*

*الله الذىأحبنا قبل أن نوجد . ولجل هذا أوجدنا*
*حط تحتها ميت خط*
*دية اجابة اول سؤال نتقل اليا لسؤال الثاني *
*يتبع*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (23 ديسمبر 2008)

> هل خلقنى الله لاعبده وكيف له ان يحتاج للعبادة


*في المشاركة بتاعتي السابقة ووضحت فعلا اني الله لم يخلقنا او لم يكن الهدف من خلقنا نعبدة*



> اذن هو خلقنى لانه يحبنى كما قال ان لذته فى بنى ادم
> لا هذا يجعلنى قادر على حرمان الله من لذته حين تفنى قنابل البشر بنى ادم وهل يمككن حرمان الله من لذته


المسيح يحبك في اي وقت حتي وانت خاطي نفس الحب فهو لا يميز بين انسان وانسان في الحب
*هل تريد ان تعرف ما معني (لذتي في بني ادم) 
اي ان الله يحب بني ادم يحب البشر وفي صلاه نصف الليل نقول بعد كل مزمور (المجد لك يا محب البشر)
اي ان الله يحبنا كبشر و جاء و فدي البشريه اذ ان الحب هو البذل كما قال المسيح (ليس حبا اعظم من هذا ان يضع احد نفسه لاجل احبائه)*
*الله يكلمنا بما نفهم فبلغتنا البشريه لذه يعني متعه و سعاده و فرح لا ينتهي هو حب الله للبشر فهذه الكلمه للبشر لكي نفهم علي مقدار عقولنا مقدار حب الله لنا *
*واية تانية بتقول*
و اسلكوا في المحبة كما احبنا المسيح ايضا و اسلم نفسه لاجلنا قربانا و ذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة (اف 5 : 2) 



> هل هذا منطق ان اكون موجود لاسباب لا اعرفها وكيف له ان يعاقبنى على عدم اتباع اسباب خلقى التى لا اعرفها اصلا هل هذا عدل


كما وضحت من الكتاب المقدس اني فية سبب معروف لخلقك
*الله الذىأحبنا قبل أن نوجد . ولجل هذا أوجدنا*
_فلا داعي ان تقول ان الاسباب غير معروفة بل قول انك لا تعلم ومن قال لا اعلم فقد افتي_
_ثانيا الله عادل 
*مز 35:28* ‎ولساني يلهج بعدلك . اليوم كله بحمدك _*مز 36:6* - ‎عدلك مثل جبال الله واحكامك لجة عظيمة . الناس والبهائم تخلّص يا‏
رب‎ . *مز 145:7* - ذكر كثرة صلاحك يبدون وبعدلك يرنمون فالله كلي العدل حبيبي اغريغوريوس


----------



## ramymarx (23 ديسمبر 2008)

: خلقك الله لانة يحبك مش علشان تعبدة 
الله لم يخلق الانسان علشان يعبدة او يبقي ملاك ويسبح لربنا لا يا ماركس او رامي المسيح مش محتاج لتمجيد او عبادة علشان يخلقك انت يا رامي
فى القداس الغريغوري بنقول " لم تكن أنت محتاجاً إلى عبوديتى , بل أنا المحتاج إلى ربوبيتك 
فالله خلقك علشان بيحبك
ومن حنو الله يا رامي جعلك تتمتع بالوجود
قبل الخليقة كان الله وحده . كان الله منذ الأزل هو الكائن الوحيد الموجود . وكان مكتفياً بذاته . وكان ممكناً ألا يوجد الإنسان , ولا أى مخلوق آخر . ولكن الله من كرمه وصلاحه , أنعم بنعمة الوجود على هذا العدم الذى أسماه إنساناً . خلقه لكي يتمتع بالوجود .
إذن من أجل الإنسان تم هذا الخلق .يا رامي وليس من اجل عبادة الله او كما تعتقد انت
الله الذىأحبنا قبل أن نوجد . ولجل هذا أوجدنا
حط تحتها ميت خط


ده رد يرده انسان عاقل جرب مرة فحياته انه يفكر يا استاذ انا مسالتكش هو ادانى الوجود ليه انا سالتك هو خلقنى ليه؟
قمة العقل انه خلقنى علشان اتمتع بالوجود ده رد طب ما انا بسال عن علة الوجود انت كده بالظبط بتقولى
ربنا خلقك علشان تتمتع بانه خلقك ده رد
فين المنطق فين العقل فين مبرارتك يا استاذ
قمة النضج العقلى 
الله خلقنى علشان اتمتع بالوجود يعنى  انا موجود علشان اتمتع بالوجود
اه علشان تفهم يعنى ايه خلق الخلق هو ايجاد الشئ من العدم يعنى ايجاد شئ من العدم


----------



## ramymarx (23 ديسمبر 2008)

عايز حد يكلمنى بالعقل
ياريت اتلاقى حد يقولى الله خلقنى ليه
وبلاش موضوع خلقنى علشان اتمتع بالوجود ده لانه مش منطقى
تخيلوا معايا يا جماعة ان احنا اتخلقنا يعنى وجودنا من العدم علشان نتمتع بالوجود 
ده بمنتهى البساطة هيخلينى اتمتع بكل الوجود يعنى اخد كل حاجة فالوجود واقول ربنا خلقنى علشان اتمتع بيها بدون قوانين بدون اداب بدون اخلاق 
السبب الوحيد ان ربنا خلقنى علشان اتمتع بالوجود
اى منطق هذا واى عقل
الا يوجد عاقل اكلمه يعلل ل سبب خلقى ولماذا اوجدنى الله العظيم هنا؟
والاخ اندرو بمنتهى الاستخفاف قال انى بعلل الوجود بان الله عايزنا نعبده والله غير محتاج للعبادة وجابلى حته مهمة جدا من القداس الغريغورى بتقول ان الله مش محتاج لعبوديتنا بس احنا محتاجين لربوبيته
وده بيخلينى استنتج ان وجدنا يسبق ربوبية الله ولذالك اخترعنا احنا الربوبية دى واحتاجنلها زيى ما اخترعنا العربيات وبنحتجلها


----------



## اغريغوريوس (23 ديسمبر 2008)

> ده رد يرده انسان عاقل جرب مرة فحياته انه يفكر يا استاذ انا مسالتكش هو ادانى الوجود ليه انا سالتك هو خلقنى ليه؟
> قمة العقل انه خلقنى علشان اتمتع بالوجود ده رد طب ما انا بسال عن علة الوجود انت كده بالظبط بتقولى
> ربنا خلقك علشان تتمتع بانه خلقك ده رد
> فين المنطق فين العقل فين مبرارتك يا استاذ
> ...


*من الواضح انك مبتقراش ولو قريت مش بتفهم ولو فهمت مش بتسمع*
*مت 13:13** - . لانهم مبصرين لا يبصرون وسامعين لا
يسمعون ولا يفهمون . *
*يا اخ رامي اولا ركزت علي نقطة نعمة الوجود**بينما انا قلت السبب الرئيسي لخلقك ان الله بيحبك واديتك اية**الله الذىأحبنا قبل أن نوجد . ولجل هذا أوجدنا
تقدر تقلي الله هيحبك ازاي وانت غير موجود بتقول منطق فهمني **ازززززاي الله يحبك وانت مش موجود*
*اما بخصوص نعمة الوجود فهي نعمة اعطاها لنا الله*
*ما هى النعمة؟ إنها بلا شك ما ينعم به الله على خليقته ... وأوَّل نعمة وهبها الله للخليقة هى نعمة الوجود، إذ أوجدهم وما كان لهم وجود من قبل. ونعمة الوجود تشمل أيضاً نعمة الحياة، بالنسبة إلى الملائكة والبشر وكل الكائنات الحية ... وهذا النوع من النعمة هو النعمة الخالقة.*
*



*
*يا تري اية الفرق بينك وبين هذا التمثال*
*اليس العقل والمخ والحياة وانك علي صورة الله ومثالة *
*اما عن كونك تنفي وجود اله بسبب عدم رئيتك لية قال الجاهل في قلبة ليس اله*

*وهسالك سؤال جوهري*
*انا بكتب كلام علي التكست دلوقتي وانت مش شيفني *
*هل انا غير موجود؟
*
*نفس الكلام ربنا كتبلنا كتابة المقدس ومش شرط علشان سيادتك مش شايفة يبقي مش موجود*

*اذا كنت مصدق اني موجود بعقلك*
*ازاي عقلك يحد الله ويخلية غير موجود *
*مجرد اسالة بوجهالك*

*يتبع بنمة رب المجد*
*اغريغوريوس
*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (23 ديسمبر 2008)

> تخيلوا معايا يا جماعة ان احنا اتخلقنا يعنى وجودنا من العدم علشان نتمتع بالوجود
> ده بمنتهى البساطة هيخلينى اتمتع بكل الوجود يعنى اخد كل حاجة فالوجود واقول ربنا خلقنى علشان اتمتع بيها بدون قوانين بدون اداب بدون اخلاق


*معلش عدم فهم منك حبيبي رامي نعمة الوجود يعني وجودك علي الارض فالنعمة هي ما ينعم الله علي خلقة زي موضحة فمن نعة الله عليك انو خلقك كان ممكن متبقاش شئ في الدنيا

وزي مقلتلك الله هيحبك ازاي وانت مش موجود

فاقرا جيدا عزيزي واصلي لك ان تعرف الله فانت متعصب للالحاد بطريقة عمياء وبتكبر 
ربنا ينور عقلك
يتبع*


----------



## ruth (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام الرب معكم*​​​​​*



هل خلقنى الله لاعبده وكيف له ان يحتاج للعبادة​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​​*​*كلا..ليس هذا هو الهدف السامي والجليل لخلق الله لنا..فالله لم يخلقنا ليستعبدنا*​​​*



اذن هو خلقنى لانه يحبنى كما قال ان لذته فى بنى ادم

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​​​*نعم هو خلقك لانه يحبك وهذه احدى الاسباب..وليس السبب الوحيد*​​*وبما انك تطرقت للايه لذتي مع بني ادم*​​*فاللذه هنا بمعنى فرحي ..سروري..مسرتي*​​*فالله يحبك ومسرور لانه اوجدك*​​*كما تكون فرحه الاب الجسدي  عندما يولد ابنه*​*هكذا فرحه الله  وهو الاب السماوي لنا*​*عندما اوجدك*​​​​
*



لا هذا يجعلنى قادر على حرمان الله من لذته

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​​​*الله يحبك رغم عصيانك وابتعادك عنه*​*انت لا تستطيع ان تحرمه عن شيء فهو الذي اوجدك بل انت تحرم نفسك*​*من عطاياه وميزاتك التي يمنحها لك* ​​*



خلقنى الله لاسباب يعلمها هو ولا اعلمها انا

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​​لا بل خلقك لاسباب معلومه ومعروفه وهي​​الله خلقنا لنكون​ابناء له​​وكما جاء هذا في افسس 5:1​​"إذ سبق فعيننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه,حسب مسرة مشيئته.​​وجاء في 1 يو 1:3​​"انظروا ايه محبة اعطانا الاب حتى ندعى اولاد الله .."​​​​خلقنا ايضا لنكون ايضا اعضاء في عائلته المقدسه​​كما جاء في افسس 19:2​​"فلستم اذا بعد غرباء ونزلا,بل رعية مع القديسين واهل بيت الله"​​​​وايضا خلقنا ليعطينا الحياه الابديه والمجد المستقبلي​​كما جاء في انجيل حسب معلمنا لوقا 32:12​"لا تخف ايها القطيع الصغير لان اباكم قد سر ان يعطيكم الملكوت"​​​​​هذه اهداف الله الساميه والنبيله والجليله لخلقك​فالله خلق العالم وكل ما فيه وثم اوجد الانسان للحياه بخلقه بحسب​الطريق الشرعي القانوني المقدس​​​اتمنى يكون الرد واضح وكافي اخي العزيز رامي​​تقبل  احترامي​   Ruth​​​​​


----------



## ruth (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام الرب معكم*​ 



*




*​
*



هل خلقنى الله لاعبده وكيف له ان يحتاج للعبادة​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​* 


*كلا..ليس هذا هو الهدف السامي والجليل لخلق الله لنا..فالله لم يخلقنا ليستعبدنا*​ 





> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*نعم هو خلقك لانه يحبك وهذه احدى الاسباب..وليس السبب الوحيد*​ 


*وبما انك تطرقت للايه لذتي مع بني ادم*​ 


*فاللذه هنا بمعنى فرحي ..سروري..مسرتي*​ 


*فالله يحبك ومسرور لانه اوجدك*​ 


*كما تكون فرحه الاب الجسدي عندما يولد ابنه*​ 

*هكذا فرحه الله وهو الاب السماوي لنا*​ 

*عندما اوجدك*​ 



> *لا هذا يجعلنى قادر علىحرمان الله من لذته* ​


 



*الله يحبك رغم عصيانك وابتعادك عنه*​ 

*انت لا تستطيع ان تحرمه عن شيء فهو الذي اوجدك بل انت تحرم نفسك*​ 

*من عطاياه وميزاتك التي يمنحها لك*​ 


*



 خلقنى الله لاسباب يعلمها هو ولا اعلمها انا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*لا بل خلقك لاسباب معلومه ومعروفه وهي*​ 


*الله خلقنا لنكون*​ 

*ابناء له*​ 


*وكما جاء هذا في افسس 5:1*​ 


*"إذ سبق فعيننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه,حسب مسرة مشيئته.*​ 


*وجاء في 1 يو 1:3*​ 


*"انظروا ايه محبة اعطانا الاب حتى ندعى اولاد الله .."*​ 




*خلقنا ايضا لنكون ايضا اعضاء في عائلته المقدسه*​ 


*كما جاء في افسس 19:2*​ 


*"فلستم اذا بعد غرباء ونزلا,بل رعية مع القديسين واهل بيت الله"*​ 




*وايضا خلقنا ليعطينا الحياه الابديه والمجد المستقبلي*​ 


*كما جاء في انجيل حسب معلمنا لوقا 32:12*​ 

*"لا تخف ايها القطيع الصغير لان اباكم قد سر ان يعطيكم الملكوت"*​ 





*هذه اهداف الله الساميه والنبيله والجليله لخلقك*​ 

*فالله خلق العالم وكل ما فيه وثم اوجد الانسان للحياه بخلقه بحسب*​ 

*الطريق الشرعي القانوني المقدس*​ 



*اتمنى يكون الرد واضح وكافي اخي العزيز رامي*​ 


*تقبل احترامي*​ 

*Ruth*​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

انا اسف على هذه المشاركة المتاخرة 

لي اضافة احب ان اشارك بها

لو أن كل الأشياء قد وُجدت من نفسها وبدون تدبير، حسب اعتقادهم، لكان معنى ذلك أن هذه الأشياء قد وُجدت في بساطة وتشابه وبدون اختلافات فيما بينها، وبالتالي كان يجب أن كل الأشياء تمثل جسمًا واحدًا شمسًا أو قمرًا. وفي حالة البشر كان يجب أن يكون الجسم كله عينًا أو يدًا أو رجلاً. ولكن الواقع غير ذلك فنرى الشمس شيئًا والقمر شيئًا آخر والأرض شيئًا مختلفًا. وفي الأجساد البشرية نرى الرِجل شيئًا واليد شيئًا آخر والرأس شيئًا مختلفًا. فهذا الترتيب إذن يؤكد لنا أن هذه الأشياء لم توجد من نفسها بل يدل على أن هناك علّة سابقة عليها. ومن هذا الترتيب نستطيع أن ندرك الله الذي خلق كل الأشياء ودبّرها


ان انكار ومحاولة اثبات عدم وجود الله هو دليل على وجود الله لانه كيف تنكر وتحاول اثبات شي غير موجود لانه الانسان بانكاره وجود للعدالة في فعل ما يرغم على التسليم وجود مفهوم للعدالة


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ramymarx
المسيحية غير مقنعة وهذا شانك 
ولكن الاكثر سذاجة هو القول بان الله غير موجود الالحاد هو فكر ساذج



خلقني لانه يحبني... كيف استنتج انها نتائج؟ ثم تقول يحب شي غير موجود؟؟ انت موجود بفكر الله من القدم 
تكلم انت بمنطق



واقول لك مرة ثانية
ان انكار ومحاولة اثبات عدم وجود الله هو دليل على وجود الله لانه كيف تنكر وتحاول اثبات شي غير موجود لانه الانسان بانكاره وجود للعدالة في فعل ما يرغم على التسليم وجود مفهوم للعدالة


----------



## حسام الزرو (24 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا مسلم اذا في امكانيه الدخول في هذا الحوار الرجاء الرد عليه  وخصوصا من السيد "رامي" وشكرا


----------



## zezza (24 ديسمبر 2008)

حقيقى ربنا ينور قلبك يا رامى 

لو كنت مش مقتنع بالمسيحية  فهى مشكلتك 


لكن تشكك فى و جود ربنا فدى مشكلة المشاكل ارجع لعقلك يا بنى لو اتخدت روحك منك دلوقتى هتعمل ايه 

صدقنى حتى ابسط الناس و اكترهم جهل و سذاجة مؤمنيين بوجود حياة تانية يعنى لا مفر 

قول بقلبك يارب و جرب و هو ينورهولك


----------



## ramymarx (24 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لادارة الموقع المحترمة على حذف المشاركات بس ولا تزعلوا انا بسجلها وعيب كده
عيب اننا نحذف مشاركة لمجرد اننا مش عارفين نرد وعايزين نبان اننا منتصرين
عيب لما نحاول نظهر للكل ان الشخص ده مش قادر يرد
يا جماعة اللى عايز يشوف اصول الردود بعد ما نزلت على الصفحة على طول متيسفة عندى علشان تشوفوا المحترمين بيحذفوا المشاركات ليه
الاساتذة المحترمين بيحذفوا اهم نقطة منطقية
انه لو الله خلقنى لاجل محبته لى فدى نتيجة مترتبة وليست سبب فانا احب خطيبتى لانى رايتها وتعاملت معها وهى لى كائن موجود
وان كنت انا فى ذهن الله واحبنى لانى كنت فى ذهنه قبل خلقه معنى هذا ان الشيطان افسد ذهن الله عندما وقع الانسان فى الخطيئة
بلاش تقولوا كلام انتم مش قده


----------



## ramymarx (24 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ انا مية مية
مش عارف انت اندرو ولا لا بس ليه لا ممكن تكون داخل باسم تانى علشان تدارى الفضيحة يعنى عامة مش مشكلة انت لسه بتاعى
بتقول بالنص
واقول لك مرة ثانية
ان انكار ومحاولة اثبات عدم وجود الله هو دليل على وجود الله لانه كيف تنكر وتحاول اثبات شي غير موجود لانه الانسان بانكاره وجود للعدالة في فعل ما يرغم على التسليم وجود مفهوم للعدالة

انت بتقع فى غلطة صعبة جدا فانا انفى وجود الغول والعنقاء هل معنى ذالك وجود الغول والعنقاء
صدقنى مش عارف ردك هيكون ايه دلوقتى بس مستنيه اى ما كان

الاخ حسام اللى بيعرف نفسه كمسلم 
طبعا انا موافق للكلام معاك بس بشرط تعيد تعريف نفسك كمصرى
ممكن؟
اصل انا قرفان من الطائفية ووجودى هنا علشان اعلم ناس درس انهم بدون البحث فى جوجل عبارة عن عمم مش اكتر


----------



## ramymarx (24 ديسمبر 2008)

زيزى شكرا على النصيحة
بس ياريت انتى تكونى بتصلى اصلا ومش مضيعة وقتك كله على النت


----------



## geegoo (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*طيب يا رامي لو ربنا مش موجود ...*
*احنا موجودين ازاي ؟*
*مش ده الترتيب الطبيعي للاسئلة ؟*
*قبل ما نعرف موجودين ليه .. *
*نعرف موجودين ازاي ؟؟*
*ممكن نفكر مع بعض .. وبعيد عن العصبية .. لو تسمح ..*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ramymarx قال:


> الاخ انا مية مية
> مش عارف انت اندرو ولا لا بس ليه لا ممكن تكون داخل باسم تانى علشان تدارى الفضيحة يعنى عامة مش مشكلة انت لسه بتاعى
> بتقول بالنص
> واقول لك مرة ثانية
> ...


 

*انت من وقعت نفسك بغلطة ولست انا لانه الغول والعنقاء اساطير من الاساس وليس لها وجود اما الله هو موجود وليس اسطورة او غيره ونفس الشي العدالة هي ليست اسطورة وايضا دعني اضيف الرحمة عندما تنكر الرحمة في فعل ما دليل على وجود مفهوم للرحمة وارجو ان يكون ردك اكثر اقناع وواقعي وليس من اساطير لانه ما اقوله ليس اسطورة بل دعني اسالك سبب ظهور هذه الاساطير؟ هل ظهرت من نفسها ام هناك يد وراء هذه الاساطير؟ هي ليست واقعية وحقيقة .. اما انت وجودك حقيقي.. *
*هذا هو مقدرتك بالحوار؟*

*والدليل على وجود الله هو الترتيب والتنظيم الذي جاء به الكون والحيوان والانسان فهذا لم ياتي صدفة*


----------



## zezza (25 ديسمبر 2008)

> يزى شكرا على النصيحة
> بس ياريت انتى تكونى بتصلى اصلا ومش مضيعة وقتك كله على النت




ما شى يا رامى شكرا فكرتنى بخطيتى
بس انا مهما ضعفت ووقعت هلاقى احن صدر فى الدنيا اتسند عليه
و هلاقى اكتر شخص سامعنى و مضغى لكلامى و بيعززينى بكلامه 
و صدقنى مهما دورت و لفيت مش هتلاقى الحنان ده فى اى انسان مهما كانت صلته بيك علشان احنا كلنا محدودين مش ينفع نعطى حب يكفى اللى قدامنا   حب لا محدود
ربنا ينور قلب 
"ظوبى لمن امن و لم يرى "       ربنا مايوريك حاجة وحشة فى شخص قريب منك


----------



## ramymarx (25 ديسمبر 2008)

انت من وقعت نفسك بغلطة ولست انا لانه الغول والعنقاء اساطير من الاساس وليس لها وجود اما الله هو موجود وليس اسطورة او غيره ونفس الشي العدالة هي ليست اسطورة وايضا دعني اضيف الرحمة عندما تنكر الرحمة في فعل ما دليل على وجود مفهوم للرحمة وارجو ان يكون ردك اكثر اقناع وواقعي وليس من اساطير لانه ما اقوله ليس اسطورة بل دعني اسالك سبب ظهور هذه الاساطير؟ هل ظهرت من نفسها ام هناك يد وراء هذه الاساطير؟ هي ليست واقعية وحقيقة .. اما انت وجودك حقيقي.. 
هذا هو مقدرتك بالحوار؟

والدليل على وجود الله هو الترتيب والتنظيم الذي جاء به الكون والحيوان والانسان فهذا لم ياتي صدفة



يا استاذ اندرو او انا مية مية اى ما كان الاسم اللى انت بتدخل بيه علشان تدارى نفسك  انت بتقول الغول والعنقاء اساطير
طب ما فكرة الاله اصلا اسطورة فرعونية وتطورت عبر الاديان القديمة وانتقلت وتدحدرت وتغيرت من البابلية والفرعونية وغيرها من الاساطير الدينية التى تتحدث عن خلق الكون ووجود كائن اعظم وقوى عليا وراء الطبيعة
كلها اساطير تريد انت ان تبرهن على وجودها وانا ابرهن وببساطة على عدم وجودها
وانا لم اعترض على وجودى بالعكس انا تسالت عن سبب وجودى ان كان الله هو الخالق فلماذا خلقنى؟
على فكرة انت مردتش لحد دلوقت عليا؟
هو خلقنى ليه؟


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ramymarx قال:


> يا استاذ اندرو او انا مية مية اى ما كان الاسم اللى انت بتدخل بيه علشان تدارى نفسك انت بتقول الغول والعنقاء اساطير
> طب ما فكرة الاله اصلا اسطورة فرعونية وتطورت عبر الاديان القديمة وانتقلت وتدحدرت وتغيرت من البابلية والفرعونية وغيرها من الاساطير الدينية التى تتحدث عن خلق الكون ووجود كائن اعظم وقوى عليا وراء الطبيعة
> كلها اساطير تريد انت ان تبرهن على وجودها وانا ابرهن وببساطة على عدم وجودها
> وانا لم اعترض على وجودى بالعكس انا تسالت عن سبب وجودى ان كان الله هو الخالق فلماذا خلقنى؟
> ...


 
*مين اندرو ؟ لا اعرف شخص اسمه اندرو ولم ادخل يوما الا بهذا الاسم*

*لا بصراحة انت كثير مقنع *
*سؤالي واضح...ما سبب ظهور هذه الاساطير؟ وهل من وراء ظهورها يد وهي ليست حقيقة؟ وانت وجودك حقيقي وتاتي وتقول ان وجودك مجرد صدفة؟ *
*هذا هو حجة من يفشل باثبات الالحاد يلجاء الى القول ان هذه الفكرة قديمة ودخلت عير الاديان وكانه يكتب لصغار*
*انا ردي واضح ولكن انت الذي لم ترد*

*انت الان من تحاول ان تداري خيبتك*


----------



## zezza (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ا





> استاذ اندرو او انا مية مية اى ما كان الاسم اللى انت بتدخل بيه علشان تدارى نفسك انت بتقول الغول والعنقاء اساطير
> طب ما فكرة الاله اصلا اسطورة فرعونية وتطورت عبر الاديان القديمة وانتقلت وتدحدرت وتغيرت من البابلية والفرعونية وغيرها من الاساطير الدينية التى تتحدث عن خلق الكون ووجود كائن اعظم وقوى عليا وراء الطبيعة
> كلها اساطير تريد انت ان تبرهن على وجودها وانا ابرهن وببساطة على عدم وجودها
> وانا لم اعترض على وجودى بالعكس انا تسالت عن سبب وجودى ان كان الله هو الخالق فلماذا خلقنى؟
> ...


 
لا معلش بقى حضرتك غلطان 
تقدر تقولى مين اول انسان او اول بشرى ؟
هقولك انا هو ادم و ادم كان يعرف الله و كان فى جنته التى خلقها له
لكن مع مرور الوقت و انتشار الخطية نسى احفاد ادم من هو الله ولكن ظل فى اعتقادهم البدائى ان هناك قوة اعظم تسير هذا الكون فاتخذوا من الاصنام الهة ولذلك كان الله يرسل من وقت لاخر انبيائه و رسله لكى يعود الانسان الى طرق الله المستقيمة 
يعنى الفراعنة مش هم اول ناس عرفوا ربنا​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ramymarx
يا استاذ واضح انك لن ترد 
هدفي من السؤال هو انه لا يوجد شي يظهر الا وراء ظهوره يد وانت سبب وجودك انه يوجد خالق ومبدع لهذا الكون الذي نشاء بترتيب وتنظيم ويدل على وجود خالق كما يقول الكتاب لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ. مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ *اَلسَّمَاوَاتُ* *تُحَدِّثُ بِمَجْدِ اللهِ وَالْفَلَكُ يُخْبِرُ بِعَمَلِ يَدَيْهِ.* (مزمور 19 :1 ) وايضا يقول لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ. لِدَاوُدَ *قَالَ الْجَاهِلُ فِي قَلْبِهِ: [لَيْسَ إِلَهٌ].* فَسَدُوا وَرَجِسُوا بِأَفْعَالِهِمْ. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً. (مزمور 14 : 1)


----------



## My Rock (25 ديسمبر 2008)

القسم هنا للاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية

يا اما يكون هناك سؤال في المسيحيات لنجيب عليه يا اما الاخوة الملحدين يجدون موقع اخر لتفريغ افكارهم المسمومة


----------



## حسام الزرو (25 ديسمبر 2008)

> الاخ حسام اللى بيعرف نفسه كمسلم
> طبعا انا موافق للكلام معاك بس بشرط تعيد تعريف نفسك كمصرى
> ممكن؟
> اصل انا قرفان من الطائفية ووجودى هنا علشان اعلم ناس درس انهم بدون البحث فى جوجل عبارة عن عمم مش اكتر


 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكرك سيد رامي للموافقه على الكلام معي.
لم اعرف قصدك من ان "اعيد تعريف نفسي اني مصري"!!!
ان كنت تقصد مكان تواجدي  انا لست مصري , انا فلسطيني.
اما  ان كنت على حد قولك "قرفان من الطائفيه" بمعني انك لا تبحث عن الحقيقه ,فعلم ان الكون كله لا يستطيع ان يقنعك بها "اي الحقيقه" اذا لم تتواجد الدافع لها من داخلك.
قبل ان اواصل كلامي معك لدي سؤال واحد  ,من خلال جوابك نحدد ما سيكون  .هل تقبل؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*طبعا رامي ماركس حب يهرب من الحوار قعد يشتم زي عاتة انا عارف اخلاقة كويس لكن مش مشكلة الحوار هيفضل قائم ثم فضيحة اندرومين اندرو هههههههه قصدك عليا انا هنا اسمي اغريغوريوس مش اندرو وانا مش الاستاذ انا مية مية انا شخص وهو شخص مش شخص واحد ثم اجبنا سؤالك ان الله خلقك لانة يحبك وانت لم تجيب علي اية سؤال مثلا*

*زي سؤالي ليك*

*انا بكلمك علي التكست هل انا مش موجود مانت مش شيفني ؟؟؟؟؟؟ مردتش علية*

*تحياتي*


----------



## امجد بغدادي (2 يناير 2009)

لم اجد حوار هنا 

الملحدين ليس لديهم افكار مسمومة بل لديهم اعتقاد راسخ وهم احرار

الملحد ليس بالضرورة ينكر وجود الله بل الملحد هو الشخص الذي لم يجد ادلة ملموسة على وجود الله 

او هو يعتقد ان وجود الله ليس ضرورة  لان الطبيعة وقوانيها كافية لادراة الكون ..

وهناك الادينيين وهم جماعة لايؤمنون بالاديان ويعتبروها من صنع البشر ولكنهم لاينكرون الله الخالق بل يقولون هناك قوة خالقة ..

نحن في بداية سلم المعرفة والتاريخ البشري جديد جدا , والعلم سوف يميط اللثام عن الكثير من غموض الكون لذلك يجب ان نعطي الجميع الحق والحرية بمايعتقدون او يفكرون..


----------



## amad_almalk (3 يناير 2009)

مرسيىىىىىىى جدا علي الموضوع الرائع ربنا يعوضك ويباركك وكل سنه وانتا طيب بمناسبه العام الجديد 2009وبمناسبه عيد الميلاد المجيد


----------

